# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اعمدة واخبار الخميس 26/05/2011

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 
عمود 25/05/2011

الكمال لله 
• سعينا للعلامه الكامله
• ولكنه لم يك سعيا من اجل تحقيق شئ جديد 
• فالعلامه الكامله حققناها من قبل 
• ولم يحققها غيرنا 
• وفي العالم كلو حققها اناس يحسبون باصابع اليد الواحده
• ونحن في مقدمتهم 
• وغيرنا كالعاده بره اليد الواحده
• مامعانا في هذا الانجاز 
• ولذا يظهر سبب فرحتهم لخسارتنا من الاهلي 
• لانهم سمعونا نتحدث عن العلامه الكامله 
• وشاهدونا نحققها 
• ولذا كانوا يتخوفون من تحقيقنا لها من جديد
• العلامه الكامله يا ساده لاتضيف لنا انجازا جديدا
• ولكنها مهمه جدا لناس ماحققوها 
• ليدخلوا التاريخ
• فريق التاج والعشره والبركل وهلال الثغر ونيل ام صفقا عراض والكمال الكاملين والهلال وحتي الاهلي الذي انهزمنا منه بالامس مع احترامنا لهم جميعا لم يحققوها ولن يحدث 
• لذا يمكن ان تمثل لهم حلما 
• وعيش ياحمار لما تقوم النجيله
• طبعا الممتاز بقي مهم من اول امس 
• وحلو حلا 
• بدليل المسيرات بعد مباراة جزيرة الفيل 
• وابواق السيارات ( نصها هكر ونصها مستأجره ) 
• خالتي سمعت الزيطه
• قالت لي في شنو ؟ 
• قلت ليها ديل الهلالاب 
• قالت لي جابوا جويه ؟؟؟؟
• قلت ليها ابدا 
• قالت لي ومالهم ؟
• قلت ليها غلبوا جزيرة الفيل ؟ 
• قالت لي شالوا الدوري ؟
• قلت ليها ابدا
• قالت لي لحقوا نقاط المريخ ؟؟؟؟
• قلت ليها ابدا 
• قالت لي والزيطه والزغاريد في شنو ؟ 
• قلت ليها تقولي شنو ؟
• قالت لي انا وكت سمعت الزغاريد قايله التومه ولدت !!!
• قلت ليها بعد العمر ده يا خاله ؟؟؟؟
• قالت لي بعد العمر ده نخله ضكر تلد لكن التومه الله واعلم 
• ايها الناس 
• انتهت الدوره الاولي 
• اتمني من قناة قون ان تؤدي الرساله
• وتقدم تحليلا تحكيميا لجميع مباريات المريخ ومباريات الهلال في الدوره الاولي 
• بشرط ان يستعينوا بمحللين تحكيميين اجانب 
• ولو علي حسابنا 
• عشان كل الناس تعرف كل زول نقاطو البستحقها كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
• طلب آخر 
• نرجوا من الاخ ابو شيبه او الاخ ابو بكر عابدين 
• نشر كشوفات حكام مباريات المريخ في الدوره الاولي 
• وحكام مباريات الهلال 
• ورجل الخطوط
• والحكام الروابع
• في جدول كبييييييييييييييييييييييير
• عشان نعرف المتواليه وقانونها الذي يتبع في اختيار الحكام
• ياناس 
• بالطريقه دي الكوره ما بتتقدم في البلد دي 
• لاحظوا 
• قناة قون في نشيد الدوري الممتاز المصحوب بلقطات للفرق 
• المريخ لا يظهر بالالوان الطبيعيه الا في لحظة ولوج هدف هلال الثغر في مرمانا 
• حتي الهدف حقنا بجيبوهوا اسود وابيض 
• ولا في نحل برضو ياناس قون ؟؟؟؟
• قال لي تيت تيت اهلي حديد
• قلت ليهو اهلي هنا ولا اهلي شندي ؟ افرز 
• لي اسي مافرز
• ايها الناس 
• علي المجلس ان يضغط الاتحاد لتوضيح البرمجه من اسي 
• اي تقاعس بضع البرمجه ميشو زي ما وضعها قبل كده
• يامجلسنا 
• عين حمرا ضروري 
• المريخ اهم من اي اعتبارات اخري 
• لا يهمنا استقرار الموسم الرياضي اكثر من مريخنا 
• ولا تهمنا العلائق الشخصيه للدرجه التي تضر بالمريخ
• لو مادايرين تتلوموا 
• فوضونا نحنا نتلوم ليكم 
• والله نجوطها لما ماتعرفوا الباب بي وين 
• اي شئ ولا الحقاره 
• ايها النس 
• الانضباط اهم عوامل النجاح
• والاستقرار ضروري 
• والاحباط لهزيمة عابره لا يحلم بها حتي من انتصر 
• يجب ان لا تحبطنا 
• نحن ابطال 
• ابطال جويين كمان 
• بنعرف كيف نمتص مثل هذه المواقف 
• لا نقبل حديثا عن تآمر لاعب علينا 
• ولكن لن نتنازل عن الانضباط
• ويجب علي الجماهير ضبط النفس عند الشدائد
• والبعد عن اطلاق الاتهامات في لحظة انفعال سببها حب الزعيم
• ايها الناس 
• هناك من يعمل لهدم الاستقرار 
• من خارج الكيان
• يسخرون من الممتاز عندما يتأخروا بسته نقاط
• يختلقون الفتن والمشاكل بين اللاعب والمدرب والنادي 
• يحرضون الجمهور عن طريق استفزازه 
• كل ذلك لتحقيق غايات يعرفوها هم 
• ويضعون لها الاسترتيجيات
• فوتوا الفرصه عليهم
• نعم فقدنا ثلاث نقاط
• ولكن تعويضها في مباراة الهلال بالذات سهل جدا
• طالما ساكواها في 
• والحضري في 
• وراجي في 
• والتهاون في 
• وخليفه في 
• وسامي عبدالله مايفوتكم 
• شوية صبر بس 
• وكل فارا يدخل جحروا 
• راحت العلامه الكامله 
• ولكنها ليست غايه جديده لنا 
• يمكن تكون حلم يدغدغ غايات الاخرين في مضاجعهم 
• ولو حققوها يبقوا يقابلوني 
• والكمال لله 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف يا معلم !!!!!!
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في إجتماع لجنة الحالات الطارئة برئاسة طارق عطا أمس


*نظرت في تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة المريخ والنسور الخرطوم بعد الاطلاع عليهما قررت اللجنة ايقاف نشاط إداري نادى المريخ عادل ابوجريشة عن مزاولة نشاطه مع احالته الي لجنة الانضباط لمساءلته عما ورد في التقرير.

*نظرت اللجنة في شكوي نادي حي العرب بورتسودان ضد نادي المريخ في عدم قانوينة مشاركة لاعب المريخ عصام الحضري قررت اللجنة رفض الشكوي. كما قررت اللجنة رفض الشكوي المقدمة من نادي هلال الساحل ضد نادي النيل الحصاحيصا في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين بتاريخ 7/4 شكلا.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اكد المدرب البدري انه اوصى مجلس الادارة بتسجيل لاعب محور, ووضع أمير كمال كخيار أول كما وافق على تسجيل المهاجم العاجي كوني زومانا، وابان ان الفريق سيخضع للراحة حتى مطلع الشهر المقبل حيث تبدأ التدريبات بالخرطوم ثم ينتقل الفريق الى معسكر باديس ابابا في الثامن من ذات الشهر.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*طمأن مدافع الفريق طارق مختار القاعدة الجماهيرية أن أصابته ليست مقلقة وأنه أجراء العديد من الصور أمس الأول بالمستشفي الدولي التي أكدت سلامته وأوضح طارق أنه سيعود صباح السبت المقبل لمقابلة الطيب مرة أخري للتأكد من سلامته وأبدي النجم حزنه الشديد للخسارة الغير متوقعه التي تعرض لها الفريق مبينا أن حزين كل الحزن علي فقدان الثلاث نقاط وطالب مختار من جماهير المريخ للوقوف بقوة من خلف فريقها في الفترة القادمة حتى يستطيع الفريق أن يعود من جديد لتحقيق الانتصارات ومن ثم التتويج ببطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ابوعنجة : المريخ لم ينل العلامة الكاملة لكنه نال العلامة الافضل

المدرب جمال ابوعنجة للتعليق على الخسارة التي تعرض لها المريخ أمام الأهلي قال إن تلك الخسارة طبيعية ولا يوجد دوري بالدنيا لا يخسر به فريق مهما كانت مكانة هذا النادي. وقال إن المريخ لا زال يحتفظ بصدارة الدوري الممتاز وصحيح انه أي المريخ فقد العلامة الكاملة لكنه كان صاحب العلامة الأفضل والتي لم تستطع على نيلها كل فرق الممتاز الحالية. وأوضح المدرب المعروف أن المريخ عندما اختتم الدورة الأولى اختتمها وهو متصدر في كل شئ من ناحية النقاط والأهداف والترتيب
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نعم--ولا 
الصادق عبد الوهاب 
تحياتى من الجزيرة 

[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
وصلت الى هنا ورائحة الرزاز والدعاش تحملنى الى البلاد--وجدت الغيوم وصفاء النجوم-- ونجمة المريخ غزيرة الاشعاع--تضوى بجانب القمر-ولايقولن قائل عن الاهلى فيكفيه ماحقق فخرا وعزا ومجدا وقد عجز عن تحقيقة غيره-- برغم الخندقه المستحيلة والتحكيم القاسى ورغبات كل من يريد ان يتعثر المريخ--لكن المريخ الذى تعرفونه ونحبه-- ليس جديدا عليه ان يتخطى ارقامه السابقة -قهو صديقها وعشيقها يحبها وتحبه-- وله منها رصيد المتخمين-- ونحن لاناسوا على مافقدنا ولا نفرح بما اتانا-- ولكنهم - 



اعطوها اكثر من حقها ووضعوا لها برنامجا وقصصا واساطير 


ونحن ايضا وبنسبة كبيره-- ساهمنا فى استعجال تحقيق المطلوب وليس الانجاز -لان الانجاز ليس بغريب ولا جديد ولا مستغرب--من قوم عشقوا طلوع الثنايا وتسلق الشاهقات-- ولعل اعلامنا ساهم بقدر كبير فى حشد الامانى والتمنيات رغم مشروعية اهدافه وتطلعات جماهيره-- ولا ننسى عثرة الجهاز الفنى المغفور لها امام كم كبير من النجاحات برغم اختلافنا فى توقيت عقوبات الردع والانضباط مع التسليم بها -لكنى كنت اعتقد وقد اكون متسامحا ان يتم رصد المخالفات لتوقيع الجزاءات عند نهاية الدورة وبالتدريج--ولكن لا استطيع ان اصب كل الاخفاق فى جراب الجهاز الفنى-- فللاعبين لهم النصيب الاوفى فى العثرة--وعموما رب ضارة نافعه وهى كذلك--فامامنا فترة التسجيلات التكميلية--لسد الثغرات ورتق الفتوق -ليعود المريخ للجولة الثانية وبينه وبين الاخرين مابين الارض والسماء--فهذة ثقتنا وتلك ارادتنا -ومن يملك العزيمة القوية ومن يملك مثلما نملك الادارة القادره والواعده ومن يملك فى رصيده حجم مشجعى واحباب الزعيم فلا مبرر له ان يحزن ويتاسى --فلا تحزنوا على مااتاكم ولاتحزنوا على مافاتكم--وانت باذن الله فى العلالى --بالطيع اتواجد فى الجزيرة الخضراء المبهجة بطلائع الخريف-- والتقيت والتقى بالاحباب ويشغلنا حال فريقىنا فى الممتازخاصة الرومان-- ولا احد يرضى ان نفقد فريقا اخر --لاسيما النهضة والتغيير الذى بدا يظهر بوضوح على عاصمتنا الجميلة بطول شارع النيل وطرقاتها وجمالياتها-- ونيرد ان تعود مدنى بكل اناقتها-- وبكامل هيبتها وبتمام قوتها-- فياهلنا فى الرومان -- انقذوا فرقنا-- واستعدوا لجولة تباعد بينكم والخطر--فانى ارى الخطر ماثلا والصراع محتدا ويزداد اصرارا ولا نريد ان نبكى على ملك ورثناه عبر عقود معباءة بالروح والرغبة--ونغار على مدنى غيرتنا على امهاتنا واعراضنا-فلابد من تضافر الجهود وتراص الكتوف--والجزيرة برغم موقف الذى يدعوا للطمانينة---ففى الطريق صعاب ومشاق ومخاطر 


[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*صباح الخيرااات أخ طارق .. يديك العافية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عبق الأحمر 
طارق حامد  
الاستقرار الفني غاية تنشد


عاني المريخ كثيراُ من عدم استقرار الاجهزة الفنية هذا عدم الاستقرار قد انقلب سلباً على مسيرة المريخ 


خلال السنوات الاخيرة تم تغيير كثير من المدربين ، وقد اختلفت الاسباب لذلك ،


تم تغيير بعضهم لعدم توفيقه وتم تغيير البعض الاخر بضغط من الاعلام و الجماهيروفي كل الحالات كان المتضرر هو المريخ .


عدم صبر الإدارة و استعجال الجماهير للنتائج كانتا السبب الرئيسي في حالة عدم الاستقرار 


فقد مر على المريخ مجموعة كبيرة من المدربين امثال ، محمود سعد ، محمد عمر اوتوفستر ، كروجر ، رادان ، كاربوني ، كروجر (للمرة الثانية) 


كل هؤلاء المدربين لم يكمل احدهم موسمين متواصلين مع المريخ لتصبح هذه العملية ظاهرة في المريخ تحتاج للدراسة 


أن كثرة التغييرات تبقى ظاهرة سلبية لها انعكاساتها غير المقبولة لأن اختلاف فلسفةالمدربين سوف ينتج عنها بالضرورة فقدان اللاعبين للتركيز


نصل الى ان الاستقرار الفني يجعل المدرب يدرك امكانيات لاعبيه ويحسن توظيفهم وهذا ما حدث في نادي الاهلي المصري الذي ادى استقرار جهازه الفني بقيادة المدير الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه (اربع سنوات) ليجني فريق الاهلي ثمار هذا الاستقرار بتربعه على عرش الكرة المصرية والافريقية لينال لقب فريق القرن .


لذا نطالب مجلس ادارة المريخ بالصبر على الجهاز الفني للمريخ والمحافظة عليه حتى نشهد الاستقرار المطلوب .


وايضا نطالب الجمهور بالصبر على الجهاز الفني فلقد عانينا كثيراً من تغيير الاجهزة الفنية .


فقد تعالت الاصوات بعد الهزيمة الغير متوقعة في اخر مباراة في الدورة الاولي تنتقد اداء البدري للمباراة 


ونفس ما يحدث الان مع البدري حدث مع الالماني كروجر فقد ثار عليه الجمهور في موسم 2008 وكاد ان يفتك به ثم عاد نفس الجمهور ليندم على ثورته ضد كروجر ويطالب بعودته مرة اخري لتدريب الفريق 



عبق أخير : 

* عدم الصبر على الاجهزة الفنية واحدة من الاخفقات في السنين الاخيرة في المريخ  

* الاحباط الذي اصاب الجميع بعد هزيمة المريخ آثارها سوف تكون وخيمة على اللاعبين لو لم نتداركها من الان  

* نتمني ان يغادر الصفوة هذه المحطة ويدعموا الفريق ويقفوا مع اللاعبين فالان المريخ يضم اميز فريق في السودان يحتاج فقط للدعم و المؤازرة 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*صراع أمدرماني صرف بين القراقير والنسور ..الارسنال يختم الدورة الاولى بانتصار كبيرة و احتلال المركز الرابع ..الفهود تصرع الاسود ..الكوماندوز يقهرون السوكرتا ..التماسيح تهزم الرومان ..!!! 

 



في اللقاء قبل الأخير لدورة الممتاز الأولى

تتواصل مباريات الدوري الممتاز عصر اليوم وفي المباراة قبل الاخيرة لختام الدورة الاولى للدوري الممتاز، يقام لقاء امدرماني صرف، يجمع فريقا الموردة والنسور الامدرمانيين عصر اليوم على ملعب دار الرياضة بامدرمان، ويتطلع الفريقان الى تقديم الافضل والظفر بالنقاط لاسيما الموردة التي تطلع للعودة الى سيرتها الاولي مكملا لمثلث القمة بعد خسارتها المفاجئة امام هلال الجبال في مباراة ماراثونية باربعة اهداف مقابل ثلاثة. وأدى فريق الموردة عدد اثنتي عشرة مباراة خلال الدورة الاولى للممتاز، كسب أربعاً وتعادل في ثلاث وخسر خمس ويقف الموردة في المركز السابع بخمس عشرة نقطة، وتدخل الموردة مباراة اليوم بقيادة عثمان حجو ورمضان عجب واحمد عادل وخميس مارتن والطاهر الحاج .. أما الطرف الثاني فريق النسور فيدخل المباراة بذات الطموحات التي يدخل بها منافسه، حيث لعب النسور عدد (11) مباراة، فاز في ثلاث وتعادل في اربع وله ثلاث عشرة نقطة وضعته في الترتيب الحادي عشر، ويقوده ابو عشرين وامير موسى ومليك واتاك وبقية نجوم الفريق.
وعلى صعيد ذي صلة لُعبت امس اربع مباريات في ختام مباريات الدورة الاولى للدورى الممتاز و فيها فاز فريق الامل العطبراوي بملعبه على فريق هلال كادقلى بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد ..وبهذه النتيجة ختم الفهود الدورة الاولى برصيد 21 نقطة في المركز الثالث وبقي هلال كادقلى في نقاطه 12 في المركز ال12 ..وفى استاد المريخ خسر حى العرب من فريق الخرطوم بهدف وحيد ..وبهذه النتيجة ارتفع الخرطوم بنقاطة الى 17نقطة في المركز السابع وبقي حى العرب في المركز الاخير بسبع نقاط ..وفى شندىأكتسح فريق الاهلي هلال الساحل برباعية نظيفة وبهذه النتيجة ارتفع فريق الاهلي بنقاطه الى 19 نقطة في المركز الرابع وبقي هلال الساحل في نقاطه 14 متدحرجا للمركز العاشر ..وفي المباراة الاخيرة فاز فريق النيل الحصاحصا بهدف وحيد على الاتحاد مدني وبهذه النتيجة ارتفع النيل بنقاطه الى 18 نقطة في المركز السادس وبقي فريق الاتحاد في مركزه قبل الاخير بثمانية نقاط.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحضري أكثر نجوم المريخ مشاركة ..باسكال والباشا يتنافسان على النجومية!!! 




محاولات جادة لإعادة الصفاء بين البدري والزومه وبله جابر

بعد إنتهاء مباريات الدور الأول بالنسبة للمريخ وإنهاء النصف الأول من الموسم بصدارة الممتاز برصيد محترم من النقاط والأهداف ، يقف حارس مرمي المريخ الدولي عصام الحضري على رأس لائحة أكثر نجوم الفريق مشاركة في المباريات وشارك العملاق المصري في الثاثة عشر مباراة التي لعبها الأحمر في المنافسة دون أن يستبدل أو يحل بديلا ، ولم يجد السد العالي معاناة كبيرة خلال المباريات التي لعبها ولم يتعرض لضغط حقيقي أو إختبار صعب حتى في مباراة القمة وأستقبلت شباكه خمسة أهداف فقط خلال (1170) دقيقة شارك فيها ، ولم يسبق أن إستقبلت شباك الحارس المخضرم هدفين في أية مباراة لعبها ..بينما يعد أحمد الباشا ثاني أكثر اللاعبين مشاركة في المباريات حيث إعتمد عليه البدري في إثنتا عشرر مباراة وأستبدل في مبارة واحدة فقط ، ونافس الباشا بقوة على نجومية الدور الأول ككل وزاحمه المدافع القوي باسكال سيرجي واوا الذي شارك في إثنتا عشر مباراة وتغيب في مباراة واحدة فقط بالإيقاف ، وقدم الإيفواري باسكال والجوكر أحمد الباشا مباريات غاية في الروعة وساهما بنصيب كبير في الإنتصارات التي حققها الفريق وأحرز الباشا ستة أهداف وصنع سبعة أهداف بينما زاد واوا عن شباك الأحمر ببسالة تامة وقدم الأروع إلى جانب سفاري وساهم في منح دفاع المريخ إستقرارا كبيرا ولم يكتف بأدواره الدفاعية بل وصنع أربعة أهداف وأحرز هدفين على الرغم من الأدوار الدفاعية الرائعة التي قام بها 
على صعيد آخر وعلى النقيض من المواسم الماضية التي شهدت إستقرارا كبيرا في وجود بله جابر وموسى الزومه اللذين حافظا على مقاعدهما في الموسمين الماضيين ، لم تعرف أطراف المريخ الإستقرار هذا الموسم وظلت نهبا لتغيير متواصل بعد إبعاد جابر في منتصف الدور الأول ولحق به الزومه في نهايته ، وفضلا عن التغيير الكبير الذي أحدثه البدري لم تقدم أطراف المريخ الدور المؤثر في المباريات التي لعبها الفريق وطوال مشاركاته في معظم المباريات لم يقدم نجم الدين المستوي الذي يرضي التطلعات بالأرقام لم يتمكن اللاعب من أداء دوره وأكتفي بصناعته لهدفين فقط من الأهداف الأربعين التي أحرزها الفريق على الرغم من تحرره من الأدوار الدفاعية في معظم المباريات لكون المدرب إعتمد نهجا هجوميا لم يتغير في كل المباريات ، ولولا المجهود الكبير الذي بذله قلق على الجانب الأيمن لتلاشت خطورة المريخ في الطرف الأيمن تماما، بينما تبادل الزومه ، مصعب عمر وعاصم عابدين الأدوار في وظيفة الظهير الأيسر ، ولم يكن حال الطرف الأيسر بأفضل حلال من الأيمن في غياب الزومه الذي قدم مواسم متميزة وحفظ للوظيفة إستقرارها قبل أن يطيحه المدرب ويبعده من حساباته ، وتشير التوقعات أن البدري سيعود للإعتماد على بله وموسى بعد المردود غير المرضي لكل اللاعبين اللذين تبادلوا الأدوار في الطرفين ، ويزمع بعض المقربين من المدرب عقد جلسة بين المدرب والثنائي الزومه وبله جابر قبل إنطلاقة المعسكر التحضيري لتذويب الخلاف وإعادة الصفاء حتى لايفقد الفريق جهودهما .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يومكم الاخ الكريم طارق كون دوما بخير  مودتي لك تتري
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بدر الدين قلق : الحظ تخلي عنا أمام الأهلي وقادرون على إستعادة اللقب!!! 


تحسر نجم المريخ الدولي بدر الدين قلق على إهدار فرصة نموذجية لتحقيق إنجاز تأريخي بصدارة الدور الأول دون خسارة أو تعادل معتبرا أن مباراة الأهلي في الأسبوع الآخير من منافسة الممتاز تمثل ذكري حزينة بالنسبة لهم مبينا أنهم أفتقدوا التركيز ودرهم الحظ في المباراة بعد أن سيطروا على شوطيها بينما إمتلك الأهلي درهم الحظ وظفر بالنقاك مشيرا أنهم أستوعبوا الدرس تماما ولن يفرطوا في مباريات الدور الثاني معتبرا أن الخسارة فتحت أعينهم على الكثير وسيحرصوا على الإستفادة من الدرس القاسي ، وقلل قلق من تأثير الخسارة على سعيهم في إستعادة اللقب موضحا أن الظفر بدرع الدوري هدف لا تنازل عنه لافتا لعزمهم الأكيد على تحقيق إنتصارات متواصلة في النصف الثاني من الموسم حتى يتمكنوا من إستعادة اللقب متنيا أن يوفقهم الله حتى يسعدوا جماهيرهم ، وطالب النجم الدولي قاعدة المريخ بطي صفحة المباراة تماما والتفرغ لإعداد الفريق قبل مباريات الدورة الثانية معتبرا أن فريقه قادر على تحقيق الآمال والطموحات وخسارة مباراة واحدة لن تتسبب في إستسلامهم بل ستكون دافعا إضافيا لتفادي الخسارة مستقبلا .وتني قلق في ختام حديثه ألا يجافيهم التوفيق بمل ماحدث في مباراة 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أكد عضو بازر بالهلال طلب حجب اسمه، انهم يعلمون بكل المفاوضات التي يجريها مجلس ادارة المريخ مع عدد من اللاعبين، ابرزهم مهند الطاهر وقال: إننا لا نخاف من تلك التحركات، لأننا نملك الأسلحة المضادة لها، واستطرد قائلاً: أي محاولة من المريخ لمفاوضة مهند الطاهر الهدف منها زعزعة استقرار الفريق وهو مقبل على المشاركة في دوري مجموعات ابطال افريقيا.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

عبق الأحمر 

طارق حامد  
الاستقرار الفني غاية تنشد


عاني المريخ كثيراُ من عدم استقرار الاجهزة الفنية هذا عدم الاستقرار قد انقلب سلباً على مسيرة المريخ 


خلال السنوات الاخيرة تم تغيير كثير من المدربين ، وقد اختلفت الاسباب لذلك ،


تم تغيير بعضهم لعدم توفيقه وتم تغيير البعض الاخر بضغط من الاعلام و الجماهيروفي كل الحالات كان المتضرر هو المريخ .


عدم صبر الإدارة و استعجال الجماهير للنتائج كانتا السبب الرئيسي في حالة عدم الاستقرار 


فقد مر على المريخ مجموعة كبيرة من المدربين امثال ، محمود سعد ، محمد عمر اوتوفستر ، كروجر ، رادان ، كاربوني ، كروجر (للمرة الثانية) 


كل هؤلاء المدربين لم يكمل احدهم موسمين متواصلين مع المريخ لتصبح هذه العملية ظاهرة في المريخ تحتاج للدراسة 


أن كثرة التغييرات تبقى ظاهرة سلبية لها انعكاساتها غير المقبولة لأن اختلاف فلسفةالمدربين سوف ينتج عنها بالضرورة فقدان اللاعبين للتركيز


نصل الى ان الاستقرار الفني يجعل المدرب يدرك امكانيات لاعبيه ويحسن توظيفهم وهذا ما حدث في نادي الاهلي المصري الذي ادى استقرار جهازه الفني بقيادة المدير الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه (اربع سنوات) ليجني فريق الاهلي ثمار هذا الاستقرار بتربعه على عرش الكرة المصرية والافريقية لينال لقب فريق القرن .


لذا نطالب مجلس ادارة المريخ بالصبر على الجهاز الفني للمريخ والمحافظة عليه حتى نشهد الاستقرار المطلوب .


وايضا نطالب الجمهور بالصبر على الجهاز الفني فلقد عانينا كثيراً من تغيير الاجهزة الفنية .


فقد تعالت الاصوات بعد الهزيمة الغير متوقعة في اخر مباراة في الدورة الاولي تنتقد اداء البدري للمباراة 


ونفس ما يحدث الان مع البدري حدث مع الالماني كروجر فقد ثار عليه الجمهور في موسم 2008 وكاد ان يفتك به ثم عاد نفس الجمهور ليندم على ثورته ضد كروجر ويطالب بعودته مرة اخري لتدريب الفريق 



عبق أخير : 

* عدم الصبر على الاجهزة الفنية واحدة من الاخفقات في السنين الاخيرة في المريخ  

* الاحباط الذي اصاب الجميع بعد هزيمة المريخ آثارها سوف تكون وخيمة على اللاعبين لو لم نتداركها من الان  


* نتمني ان يغادر الصفوة هذه المحطة ويدعموا الفريق ويقفوا مع اللاعبين فالان المريخ يضم اميز فريق في السودان يحتاج فقط للدعم و المؤازرة 



 


يا شيخ طارق الجهاز الفني يستقر كيف و ناس أبراهيم عبدالرحيم من قولة تيت نازلين فيهو سلخ و بشكل يومي حتى مللنا قراءة العمود من كثرة التكرار 
لك التحية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا شيخ طارق الجهاز الفني يستقر كيف و ناس أبراهيم عبدالرحيم من قولة تيت نازلين فيهو سلخ و بشكل يومي حتى مللنا قراءة العمود من كثرة التكرار 
لك التحية



يجب ان ينظر الجميع لحال الفريق في خمس سنين السابقة نحن نمتلك افضل اللاعبين في السودان على المستوى المحلي وعلى مستوى المحترفين لذا وضحت ان المشكلة ليس في اللاعبين واتضح ان المشكلة عدم وجود جهاز فني خبر امكانيات لاعبيه وذلك لعدم استقرار الاجهزة الفنية كل عام مدرب او في العام الواحد اكثر من مدرب وكل شيخ لديه طريقة مختلفة 
تحياتي واحترامي وشاكر على التتبع والمؤازرة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلم يا طارق وعيق الاحمر منووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اكد المدرب البدري انه اوصى مجلس الادارة بتسجيل لاعب محور, ووضع أمير كمال كخيار أول كما وافق على تسجيل المهاجم العاجي كوني زومانا، وابان ان الفريق سيخضع للراحة حتى مطلع الشهر المقبل حيث تبدأ التدريبات بالخرطوم ثم ينتقل الفريق الى معسكر باديس ابابا في الثامن من ذات الشهر.




ميه الميه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

[justify] 
اعترف الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة في حديثه لـ(الزعيم) عقب الهزيمة أمام الأهلي الخرطوم بأن اهتمامهم بالمباراة الأخيرة في النصف الأول لم يكن بالقدر المطلوب، في إشارة منه إلى أن ذلك الأمر كان له يد في الهزيمة التي تعرض لها الفريق، وقال أبوجريشة إن التوقيت الفاصل بين مباراتي الفريق الأخيرتين في المنافسة كان سيسمح بإقامة معسكر مغلق يتم من خلاله تهيئة الفريق بصورة مثالية لتلك المباراة التي وصفها نائب رئيس لجنة الكرة المريخية بأنها كانت الأهم للفريق خلال النصف الأول للدوري الممتاز، مؤكداً أن الإطار الفني واللاعبون كانوا على علم تام بخطورة الجولة وأهميتها باعتبار المستويات اللافتة التي ظل يقدمها الخصم في المنافسة والتي أثبت خلالها علو كعبه وقدرات لاعبيه وإمكاناتهم الفنية. وقال: أعتقد أننا لو وضعنا القدر المناسب من الأهمية لتلك المباراة لاختلفت الأمور ولدخل اللاعبون المباراة وهم في وضع فني أفضل، كما أننا كنا سنهتم بكل تأكيد بعملية التهيئة النفسية لهم، ونفى بصورة قاطعة ما يروج له البعض بوجود مؤامرة ضد البدري من بعض اللاعبين. 
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*رئيس المريخ يؤكد تجديد الثقة في الجهاز الفني ودعم البدري في مهمته



[justify] 
أعلن رئيس نادي المريخ الدكتور جمال الوالي تجديد الثقة في أعضاء الجهاز الفني لفريق الكرة وأكد مواصلة المدرب المصري حسام البدري في مهمته مديراً فنياً للفريق حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي، وقال الوالي في تصريحات لـ(الزعيم) إن الخسارة التي تعرض لها الفريق أمس الأول أمام الأهلي الخرطوم ليست نهاية المطاف، ذاكراً أنه لا يوجد فريق لا يخسر وأن جميع أنصار النادي يجب أن يتقبلوا النتيجة بروح رياضية سمحة كما سعدوا بالانتصارات التي حققها الفريق سابقاً، وأضاف الوالي: أن الانفعال مع النتائج السلبية وبالتجارب يقود إلى المزيد من الخسائر ولا يفيد الفريق في شيء لذلك لابد من التروي والتعامل بهدوء وحكمة خاصة - وحسب قوله - إن المريخ ما زال متصدراً لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه وأنه الأفضل في الساحة بحكم نتائجه، واعتبر الوالي أن الخسارة أمام الأهلي كانت نتيجة تسرع وثقة زائدة، ذاكراً أنهم احتفلوا بالفوز قبل بداية المباراة الشيء الذي انعكس سلباً على أداء اللاعبين، لكنه عاد وقال إن الفريق قدم مباراة جيدة ولم يحالفه التوفيق بعد أن تفوق على خصمه في المستوى لكن النتيجة ذهبت لمصلحة الأهلي، وأضاف الوالي أن هذه هي كرة القدم تتقبل كافة النتائج ولا يوجد بها فريق ينتصر باستمرار، ونبه الوالي إلى أهمية الاستفادة من الأخطاء والتجارب السابقة، وقال إن الانفعال الزائد يمكن أن يقود الفريق إلى نتائج سلبية وأنه يرى شخصياً أن الفريق يمضي بشكل جيد إلى الأمام وبإمكانه أن يعود بقوة في مباريات الدورة الثانية ليواصل انتصاراته، مؤكداً أن مجلس الإدارة سيعمل على توفير إعداد نموذجي للفريق حتى يتمكن الجهاز الفني من مواصلة مهمته ومعالجة السلبيات ليكون شكل الفريق وأدائه أفضل في النصف الثاني من الموسم الحالي، مؤكداً أن الفريق بإمكانه تحقيق طموحات الجماهير على الصعيد المحلي في هذا الموسم مع الاستفادة من الاستقرار الفني لتحقيق نتائج أفضل في البطولة الخارجية العام القادم. 
[/justify]
*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بدر الدين قلق : الحظ تخلي عنا أمام الأهلي وقادرون على إستعادة اللقب!!! 


تحسر نجم المريخ الدولي بدر الدين قلق على إهدار فرصة نموذجية لتحقيق إنجاز تأريخي بصدارة الدور الأول دون خسارة أو تعادل معتبرا أن مباراة الأهلي في الأسبوع الآخير من منافسة الممتاز تمثل ذكري حزينة بالنسبة لهم مبينا أنهم أفتقدوا التركيز ودرهم الحظ في المباراة بعد أن سيطروا على شوطيها بينما إمتلك الأهلي درهم الحظ وظفر بالنقاك مشيرا أنهم أستوعبوا الدرس تماما ولن يفرطوا في مباريات الدور الثاني معتبرا أن الخسارة فتحت أعينهم على الكثير وسيحرصوا على الإستفادة من الدرس القاسي ، وقلل قلق من تأثير الخسارة على سعيهم في إستعادة اللقب موضحا أن الظفر بدرع الدوري هدف لا تنازل عنه لافتا لعزمهم الأكيد على تحقيق إنتصارات متواصلة في النصف الثاني من الموسم حتى يتمكنوا من إستعادة اللقب متنيا أن يوفقهم الله حتى يسعدوا جماهيرهم ، وطالب النجم الدولي قاعدة المريخ بطي صفحة المباراة تماما والتفرغ لإعداد الفريق قبل مباريات الدورة الثانية معتبرا أن فريقه قادر على تحقيق الآمال والطموحات وخسارة مباراة واحدة لن تتسبب في إستسلامهم بل ستكون دافعا إضافيا لتفادي الخسارة مستقبلا .وتني قلق في ختام حديثه ألا يجافيهم التوفيق بمل ماحدث في مباراة 



نحن عايزين نطوي صفحتك انت دا
لو طويناها الحبة مابتجينا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جبرة: البدري يفكر في إعارة النيجيري ومصمم على المهاجم 
كشف برنامج الإعداد 



قال لاعب المريخ السابق ومساعد مدربه الحالي فاروق جبرة إن المدير الفني حسام البدري اتفق معه على قيادة بداية برنامج الإعداد والذي سينطلق في الأول من الشهر المقبل حيث ستتواصل التدريبات للاعبين المحليين على أن ينضم الأجانب في الرابع من نفس الشهر، وتقرر منح نجوم المنتخب الوطني راحة لمدة يومين بعد فراغهم من مباراة سويزلاند على أن يكون الجميع متواجداً في الثامن من ذات الشهر استعداداً للسفر إلى أديس أبابا لإقامة المعسكر الإعدادي ومنها إلى زنزبار للمشاركة في بطولة سيكافا.
وكشف جبرة عن أن البدري أبدى رغبته في إعارة وارغو إن كان ذلك سيمنح الإدارة فرصة للتعاقد مع المهاجم العاجي زومانا لحاجة الفريق لجهوده وبجانب بعض الخانات التي تحتاج لدعم، مشيراً إلى أنه غير منزعج من الخسارة أمام الأهلي ويرى أنها ستضاعف الحافز في الدورة الثانية. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في وجه الرياح
ابراهيم عبد الرحيم 

اللاعبون المتخاذلون.. وحديث بميزان الدهب لإبراهومة..!!


• لا زال الحديث يدور في المجالس المريخية عن ثمة تمرد داخلي ولاعبون متخاذلون.. بسبب سياسة الإنضباط التي أقرها مجلس المريخ وبدا في تطبيقها المصري حسام البدري المدير الفني للفريق.. وبدأ هذا الحديث تحديداً في الظهور للسطح قبيل مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم.. ورغم أنه في ذاك الوقت لم ينل حظه من الإهتمام.. إلا أن الكثيرون بدأوا في تصديقه خاصة بعد تعرض الفريق للخسارة من الأهلي.. ومعروف أن لكل هزيمة.. آثار.. وأكثر المتأثرين بآثارها هم لاعبي الفريق.. فهُناك إتهامات عديدة تُطلق جُزافاً ودون أي تأكيدات.. أبرزها علي الإطلاق الإتهام بالتسبب في الهزيمة.. وهناك من يصل إلي مراحل بعيدة تماماً بالحديث عن أمور لا أحد يستطيع إثباتها مهما كانت إمكانياته.. وإنتقل الحديث عن وجود لاعبين متخاذلين من مجرد ونسة أو إستنتاجات.. إلي إتهامات صريحة وواضحة.. دعمتها التصريحات التي أدلي بها البدري في مؤتمره الصحفي عقب مباراة الأهلي.. عن اللاعبين الذين لم يرتضوا سياسة الإنضباط.. وقراره القاضي بمنع الثنائي بلة جابر وموسي الزومة من المشاركة في التدريبات خوفاً من تحريضهما لبقية اللاعبين.. ولن ننسي بالطبع الأخبار التي تواترت عن خروج هيثم طمبل من معسكر الفريق وإغلاقه هاتفه الجوال حتي لا يصل له أحد.. وتبرير محمد كمال عدم مشاركته في التدريبات بشعوره بالإرهاق.. الشيء الذي جعل كل تلك الأحاديث تنتقل إلي دائرة التصديق النهائي بحدوثها.. وأن الخسارة من الأهلي كانت نتاجاً طبيعياً لها..!!
• أولاً.. وقبل كل شيء.. بلة جابر تم إبعاده منذ الإسبوع السادس.. وهذا ينفي تماماً عنه تهمة التخاذل لأنه أصبح بالفعل خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني الذي قرر إبعاده حتي نهاية الدورة الأولي.. وموسي الزومة الذي لم تتم معاقبته حتي هذه اللحظة إحتج علي عدم إشراكه في مباراة النسور.. ولم يكن بأي حال من الأحوال من أساسيي الفريق الذين يعتمد عليهم المدرب.. وذات الشيء ينطبق علي هيثم طمبل ومحمد كمال.. فكيف يمكن أن يتسبب الرباعي البعيد كل البعد عن الإنتصارات التي حققها الفريق منذ بداية الموسم.. في هزيمة الفريق في آخر مباراة.. وحتي وإن إتفقنا مع الذين يدّعون تضامن بقية لاعبي المريخ مع هذا الرباعي.. فلماذا لم يظهر التضامن مع بلة جابر منذ الأسبوع السادس..ولماذا لم يخسر المريخ منذ ذاك الوقت.. لأنه إذا كان هناك فعلاً تضامناً من بعض لاعبي المريخ لحدث مع بلة.. بل أن أغلب لاعبي المريخ تحدثوا مع بلة والزومة بعنف وطالبوهما بضرورة إحترام قرار المدرب.. وفي هذا تأكيد علي أنه ما أسهل إطلاق الإتهامات جزافاً.. وما أسهل الإستنتاجات التي تتسبب فعلاً في الكثير من المشاكل التي نحن في غني عنها.. وبمثلما قلت بالأمس أن كل ما قيل عن هذا الأمر لا يعدو أن يكون إلا إجتهادات.. وأنه من الصعب جداً إثباته.. بل ذهبت بالقول أنه متي ما ثبتت حقيقة هذا الأمر فإن الواقع يفرض علي مجلس المريخ التعامل بحزم.. حتي ولو أدي الأمر لذهاب هذا الجيل بكامله إذا كان يفكر بمثل هذه الطريقة..!!
• بالأمس.. إستوقفني حديث بوزن الذهب أدلي به لصحيفة(المريخ) الكابتن إبراهومة قائد المريخ السابق.. حيث قدّم إبراهومة مرافعة قيّمة عن نجوم المريخ الذين قدموا كل ما عندهم في كل المباريات التي لعبها الفريق حتي هذه اللحظة.. محذراً في ذات الوقت من الحديث عن وجود متخاذلين في صفوف الفريق.. مؤكداً ثقته في إخلاص ووفاء لاعبي المريخ.. ورافضاً بشدة الإقتناع بما يردده البعض عن تخاذل بعض اللاعبين وتسببهم في الخسارة.. مختتماً حديثه القيم أن اللاعب هو المستفيد الأول من فوز فريقه.. وبالتالي أكبر المتضررين من خسارته.. وما إستوقفني في الحديث الرائع.. أنه أتي من لاعب قدّم الكثير للمريخ لاعباً.. وظل لصيقاً به في الأجهزة الفنية والإدارية.. ويعلم تمام العلم أن إطلاق مثل هذه الأحاديث سيكون ضررها بالغاً علي المريخ.. بخلاف تأثيراتها السيئة علي اللاعبين.. لأنها تحمل في طياتها عدم الإعتراف بما يقدمونه لحظة الإنتصارات.. ويؤثر عليهم نفسياً.. بل يقود لأخطر من ذلك وهو توتر العلاقة بينهم وجماهير الفريق.. ولو وصلت الأمور لهذه المرحلة فإن الآثار فعلاً ستكون خطيرة ومدمرة للغاية.. لذا فإن الواجب يفرض علي جميع المريخاب عدم منح أي إلتفاتة لهذه الأحاديث.. رغم قناعتي أنه لا يمكن البتة التحكم في إنفعالات البعض والحد من تطرقهم لهذه الأحاديث.. لأننا في مجتمع مفتوح.. ولكن في ذات الوقت يجب أن لا نسعي للحديث عنها إعلامياً حتي لا تترسخ أكثر في أذهان الذين يتلقونها كإشاعات.. وبالتالي تصبح واقعاً مفروضاً يصعب الفكاك منه بسهولة..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
• وافق الزميل العزيز علم الدين هاشم.. مدرب المريخ حسام البدري في تفسيره لقراره القاضي بإبعاد بلة جابر وموسي الزومة عن تدريبات الفريق بأنه كان خوفاً من تحريضهما لبقية اللاعبين.. ولعمري أن هذا حديث خطير للغاية.. ليس من جانب الزميل العزيز.. ولكن من المدرب ذات نفسه..!!
• أختلف مع الزميل العزيز أن مدرب المريخ كان محقاً في الخروج بهذا التصريح.. لأن ذلك من شأنه زيادة مساحات الإحتقان بينه واللاعبين..!!
• وأختلف معه أكثر في وجود طابور خامس أو متخاذلين ضمن صفوف لاعبي الفريق.. ولا أظن أن الأخ علم الدين لا يوافقني علي أن مجرد الحديث عن مثل هذه الأمور.. يجعلها واقعاً حتي ولو كانت غير صحيحة.. أو كانت قراءات أو إستنتاجات..!!
• هل بلة جابر وموسي الزومة بهذه القوة والقدرة علي تحريض بقية زملاءهما.. وهل يمكن أن يصلا فعلاً لهذا المفهوم الغريب..!!؟
• الثنائي لا يعدوان أن يكونا فردين.. ولا يستطيعان بأي حال من الأحوال تحريض بقية اللاعبين..!!
• صدور مثل هذا الحديث من البدري الذي يفترض فيه التعامل بأبوية وتربوية.. فيه إيحاءات غير كريمة بحق بلة جابر وموسي الزومة بقدرتهما علي التحريض.. وبحق بقية اللاعبين بإمكانية إستجابتهم لتحريضاتهما..!!
• بل أن هذا الحديث يرسخ في أذهان الجماهير أكثر وأكثر وجود لاعبين متخاذلين.. ومحرضين في ذات الوقت..!!
• إذا كان بلة جابر وموسي الزومة بمثل هذه القوة والقدرة علي التأثير علي بقيه لاعبي الفريق.. لماذا لم يوصي البدري بشطبهما نهائياً من كشوفات الفريق..!!؟


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
علم الدين هاشم
بهدوء


الانضباط فى فهم المعارضة الليمونية !

[justify] 
اطلعت قبل يومين تقريبا على تصريح ورد على لسان المشجع المريخى الكبير خالد ليمونه احد كبار المناهضين والمعارضين لمجلس جمال الوالى والذى كثيرا مايتحدث بلسان مايسمى تجمع اهل المريخ المعارض وهو يتهم المدرب البدرى بانه جاء لتدمير المريخ ويطالب باقالته فورا بعد عقوبات الايقاف التى اصدرها ضد بله جابر وموسى الزومه والتى وصفها خالد ليمونه بانها ظالمة ومجحفة فى حق نجوم المريخ !! طبعا لا احد يمكن ان يستغرب مثل هذه الاتهامات التى تطلقها تجمع اهل المريخ ضد البدرى او غيره من المدربين الذين سبقوه طالما ان لهم ارتباط وثيق مع مجلس جمال الوالى وهى ليست المرة الاولى التى يسبح فيها خالد ليمونه وجماعته عكس التيار او يقفون ضد ارادة ورغبة جماهير المريخ التى قالت كلمتها فيهم خلال اكثر من جمعية عمومية منذ 2003 وحتى اليوم ,, ولكن الذى يدعو للدهشة والاستغراب والاستعجاب فى آن واحد هو هذا التناقض فى موقف مايسمى بالمعارضة التى ظلت طوال الفترة الماضية وهى تقدح فى عمل مجلس الادارة وتكيل له الكثير والمزيد من الاتهامات فى كل مايتعلق بشؤون الفريق واللاعبين وابرز تلك الاتهامات التى ظلت شعارا مرفوعا ضد جمال الوالى وزملائه فى مجلس الادارة انهم يغدقون على اللاعبين بالاموال ويغمرونهم بكل اصناف الدلع والدلال الامر الذى زاد من مظاهر الفوضى وعدم احترام القرار الادارى ,وهى اتهامات موثقة ومحفوظة فى ارشيف الصحف ويمكن الرجوع اليها لمراجعتها واعادة قراءتها من جديد لانها ظلت ثابتة فى كل الازمات التى مرت بالمريخ خلال السنوات الماضية !! والان عندما بدأ مجلس الادارة فى تطبيق سياسة الانضباط والتشدد مع اللاعبين ومعاقبتهم دون النظر الى نجوميتهم وتاريخهم فى النادى خرج علينا خالد ليمونه ليصف الانضباط الذى كان يطالب به من قبل بانه تدمير وفوضى ويطالب باقالة المدرب البدرى فورا !! ياسبحان الله على هذا الفهم الراقى والعميق لدى مايطلقون على انفسهم لقب المعارضة الذين ظلوا سكوتا منذ انطلاق مباريات الدورة الاولى ولم نسمع لهم صوتا طوال 12 فوزا حققها المريخ تحت اشراف المدرب البدرى الذى يطالبون باقالته اليوم لمجرد انه اصدر قرارات تحفظ للمريخ حقوقه وتسترد له هيبته من عبث العابثين والفوضويين الذين يدافع عنهم خالد ليمونه ! 
كنا نتوقع ان تكون هذه المعارضة التى يتحدث الاخ خالد ليمونه بلسانها هى اول من تبادر للاشادة بالنهج الجديد للمدرب البدرى لانها كانت اول المطالبين بالانضباط واكثرهم قدحا ونقدا وهجوما على مجلس جمال الوالى الذى كما تدعى انه افسد اللاعبين بالمال والحوافز واغتال فيهم الغيرة على الفريق ,, ولكن كما يبدو من خلال تصريح خالد ليمونه انهم لم يجدوا فى المريخ هذا الموسم ثغرة ينفدون من خلالها لاثارة القلاقل للمجلس الحالى سوى الهجوم على المدرب وسياسته التى تجد الدعم والمساندة من الاغلبية العظمى من جماهير المريخ واعلامه بعدما اغلقت عليهم انتصارات الفريق كل المنافذ التى اعتادوا اثارة الازمات من خلالها !! اعتقد ان انتظار خالد ليمونه وجماعته سيطول على رصيف المعارضة هذا الموسم فى ظل الاستقرار الادارى والفنى الذى يظلل اجواء المريخ والمساندة التى يجدها الفريق ومدربه البدرى من جماهير المريخ داخل وخارج السودان فهى وحدها صاحبة الكلمة العليا فى النادى ويمكن للاخ خالد ليمونه طالما انه ( زعبم جماهيرى معارض ) ان يستفتى ويستطلع رأى هذه الجماهير فى ماصدر من تصرفات خاطئة ومرفوضة من كريم الدافى وبله جابر وموسى الزومه ليدرك حينها ان الانضباط الذى يطبقه البدرى بتوجيهات من رئيس النادى جمال الوالى ليس مناورة او مزايدة من جانب البدرى انما اصبح نهج مريخى ثابت يجد الحماية من هذه الجماهير الوفية بعدما سئمت من نجوم الفوضى والدلع والاستهتار الذين كانوا سببا فى ابتعاد المريخ عن منصات التتويج طوال السنوات الماضية ,وادركت بكامل وعيها ان لاكبير على المريخ ولاتنازل او تراجع عن سياسة الانضباط حتى لو كان الثمن رحيل فيصل العجب كما قال المهندس عبد القادر همت بالامس !! 
لقد سئمنا وهرمنا ياليمونه من مثل هذه التصريحات التى لايستفيد منها سوى اعداء المريخ ! 


[/justify]
*

----------


## sonstar

*يسلمو الايادي ياحبيبنا

الشئ الذي يحذنني ويدخل في قلبي الحسره ان هنالك تجمع يسمي المعارضه علي ماذا يعارضون ؟

طالما الكل داخل الوطن المريخي يعمل من اجل هدف واحد وهو اعلي شان المريخ الكيان فلماذا المعارضه طالما الهدف والغايه المنشود اليها موحده  ....
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور يل رائع
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

يسلمو الايادي ياحبيبنا

الشئ الذي يحذنني ويدخل في قلبي الحسره ان هنالك تجمع يسمي المعارضه علي ماذا يعارضون ؟

طالما الكل داخل الوطن المريخي يعمل من اجل هدف واحد وهو اعلي شان المريخ الكيان فلماذا المعارضه طالما الهدف والغايه المنشود اليها موحده ....



المعارضة المريخية نحو مريخ افضل 
 تحت شعار انا اعارض اذا انا موجود
الاجندة 
قالو يمين تقول شمال 
البقعد كنبة تحرشو
البنجح تقلل نجاحو
ساند بالكلام .. وقت الفعل كب شتات

نحو مريخ افضل ولا نامت العين تساسق بيها تسهرها صباحي
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلم حبيبنا طارق يا صفوة
*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

المعارضة المريخية نحو مريخ افضل 
تحت شعار انا اعارض اذا انا موجود
الاجندة 
قالو يمين تقول شمال 
البقعد كنبة تحرشو
البنجح تقلل نجاحو
ساند بالكلام .. وقت الفعل كب شتات

نحو مريخ افضل ولا نامت العين تساسق بيها تسهرها صباحي



 
اجندة تجعلنا نشكك في مدي عشقهم للمريخ
نحن عكس المحاباه للافراد فقط مع المريخ الكيان
فلتذهب الشخصيات ويبقي المريخ الوطن الام الاب الكيان
اذا  في شارك في اعلاء الشان والمساعده فيه من اجل
الرفعه للكيان الا يذكر اسمه بلا بل يسطر اسمه من نور داخل القلوب
العاشقه للمريخ لانه بذا يكون 
عليهم ان يهتدو ويعيد النظر في اجندتهم وافكارهم
الكل هدفهم وغايتهم واحده ...

نحن في المريخ اخوه نعشق النجمه ونهوي واختلاف الراي فينا يجعل المريخ اقوي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

الألماني ويلي يعود للمريخ والبدري يمنح بلة جابر الضوء الأخضر للمشاركة في التدريبات

أفاد الألماني ويلي مدرب اللياقة السابق للمريخ أنه تلقى رسالة من حسام البدري المدير الفني لكنه رفض الكشف عن تفاصيلها وقال ويلي في حديث للصدى عبر الهاتف من ألمانيا: تلقيت رسالة من البدري قبل أيام لا أريد الكشف عن تفاصيلها لكنني أنتظر اتصالاً هاتفياً منه وأضاف: لا أمانع العودة الى المريخ والاستمرار معه كنت تحدثت أكثر من مرة وأوضحت أن هناك علاقة خاصة تربطني بالجميع وأنني أرحب بالعودة مرى أخرى لكن مجلس الإدارة لم يتحدث معي وفي حال تلقيت اتصالاً من المسئولين في الفريق واتفقنا سأحزم حقائق وأحضر الى الخرطوم وأكد ويلي أنه يتابع كل شي عن المريخ ويعلم أنه خسر في الجولة الماضية أمام أهلي الخرطوم وقال: لكن المريخ ما زال متصدراً وأعتقد أنه يستطيع الفوز بلقب الدوري الممتاز حال كان هناك إعداد مثالي للقسم الثاني
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مدرب الفرقة الحمراء يتحدث للصدى من القاهرة


حسام البدري: عقوبة بلة جابر انتهت والظهير الأيمن يمكنه المشاركة في أول تدريب


عمر المكابرابي


أكد حسام البدري مدرب فريق المريخ في تصريحات للصدى من القاهرة أن عقوبة بلة جابر الظهير الأيمن انتهت وقال البدري: يمكن للاعب المشاركة في أول تدريب للفرقة الحمراء استعداداً للدور الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في الأول من الشهر المقبل وذكر البدري أن قضية موسى الزومة سيناقشها بعد عودته الى الخرطوم في السابع من الشهر المقبل وأفاد أنه وضع برنامجاً جيداً للمرحلة المقبلة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذكر أن فاروق جبرة سيشرف على بداية الإعداد حتى موعد وصوله.
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

نحن عايزين نطوي صفحتك انت دا
لو طويناها الحبة مابتجينا



 



ليه  كدا  ياوليد  ؟

الراجل صنع أكثر من

تسعة  أهداف  كما أنه

أحرز أيضاً .

لماذا  نحبط  لا عبينا  بمثل

هذا  الكلام بدلاً  من  تشجيعهم ؟

*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

فاروق جبرة: كل الفرق ستلعب أمامنا بطريقة الأهلي في الدور الثاني

أكد فاروق جبرة المدرب العام لفريق المريخ أن كل فرق الدوري الممتاز ستلعب أمام الأحمر في القسم الثاني من الممتاز بالأسلوب نفسه الذي أدى به الأهلي أمام الأحمر مؤخراً وقال جبرة: لكننا سنضع التكتيك المضاد سنعتمد على الحلول الفردية في القسم الثاني من البطولة لأننا نتوقع أن تؤدي الفرق أمامنا بطريقة دفاعية وأن تعتمد على الهجمات المعاكسة كما فعل الأهلي وأكد فاروق جبرة أن الفرقة الحمراء ستكون مستعدة للدور الثاني حتى تواصل الأداء الجيد وتفوز بالبطولة ونوه مدرب الأحمر الى أن الخسارة أمام الأهلي ليست مؤثرة وأبان أن المريخ سيتماسك وسيقدم أفضل أداء في الدور الثاني وأوضح المدرب العام للمريخ أن الفرقة الحمراء لا تعتمد على عنصر واحد ولا عنصرين: وقال: لا نعتمد على لاعب واحد وإنما نركز دائماً على أن يكون كل اللاعبين جاهزون، ودعا الجماهير الى الوقوف خلف فريقه ومساندته في القسم الثاني.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*إعداد المريخ ينطلق الأول من الشهر المقبل


الفرقة الحمراء تعسكر بأديس أبابا وتغادر الى تنزانيا


أكد فاروق جبرة أن إعداد الأحمر سينطلق في الأول من الشهر المقبل وتوقع أن ينضم المحترفون بعد ثلاثة أيام من بدء الإعداد وقال: حسام البدري سيعود في السابع من الشهر المقبل والفريق سيغادر الى إثيوبيا لإقامة معسكر هناك ومن إثيوبيا سيغادر الى تنزانيا حيث يشارك في بطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا وأكد جبرة أن المشاركة في سيكافا ستعود بالنفع على الفرقة الحمراء وستحقق مكاسب فنية كبيرة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جمال أبوعنجة: هزيمة المريخ أمام الفرسان جاءت في وقتها وعلى الأحمر تقديم الشكر للأهلي


رأى جمال أبوعنجة المدرب العام السابق لفريق المريخ أن هزيمة الأحمر أمام الفرسان جاءت في وقتها واعتبر أنه ينبغي على المريخ أن يشكر الأهلي وقال: الخسارة جاءت في وقتها تماماً والمريخ كان في حاجة الى (دش بارد) لأن أداءه تراجع في آخر مباراة قبل لقاء الأهلي ومضى: كما أن حرص المريخ على الفوز في كل المباريات والتتويج بالدوري من دون هزيمة أو تعادل كان هاجساً للاعبين وكان أمراً يسبب ضغطا عليهم، الآن يمكن للاعبين أن يخوضوا المباريات بصورة طبيعية وذكر أبوعنجة أن الفرق نفسها كانت تؤدي بحماس وقوة أمام المريخ وفي بالها أن الفرقة الحمراء لم تخسر في الدوري وقال: كل فريق كان يحاول أن ينال شرف أول فريق ينزل الخسارة بالأحمر وأضاف: هذا الأمر يعرض اللاعبين للإصابة ولكن الفرق ستتعامل بطريقة عادية مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة واعتبر أبوعنجة أن هناك عملا جيداً قام به الجهاز الفني وقال: لكن بالمقابل الفرقة الحمراء بدأت تفتقد الحلول الفردية وأبان كيغان أن الجهاز الفني لا يتيح الفرصة للبدلاء وأكد أن حسام البدري أهمل محمد كمال وتحدث عن الدافي ورأى أن ذهابه أفضل له وللمريخ مشيراً الى أن عودة وارغو ستكون القرار السليم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا حبيبنا طارق على الروائع المعتادة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

أشطبوهم!


* يحاول البعض استغلال هزيمة المريخ أمام الأهلي لنصرة اللاعبين غير المنضبطين الذين تذمروا في وجه المدرب حسام البدري بسبب جلوسهم على دكة البدلاء فأوقع عليهم عقوبات حسب صلاحياته في فرض الإنضباط.. 


* لابد أن يكون أي لاعب خاضعاً أمام رؤية الجهاز الفني ومحترماً للقرارات الفنية، وليس من حق أي لاعب محاولة فرض مشاركته على المدرب بالقوة بل يعتبر هذا خروجاً عن سياسة الإنضباط والولوج في مستنقع الفوضى ويعرض اللاعبين للعقوبات.


* أي محاولة لنصرة لاعب يتطاول على الجهاز الفني يعني فتح باب الفوضى على مصراعيه لكل اللاعبين وانفراط العقد، وهذا غير مقبول بأي حال من الأحوال..


* بلة جابر ثار على عدم المشاركة فتمت معاقبته بالإيقاف حتى نهاية مباريات الدور الأول للدوري.. ثم احتج موسى الزومة وتم إيقافه مؤقتاً.. أما محمد كمال وطمبل فقد عبرا عن عدم رضائهما بالجلوس المتواصل مع الإحتياطي بالإعتذار عن التمارين دون احتكاك مع الجهاز الفني..


* يفترض أن يواظب اللاعب على التدريبات ويخضع خضوعاً تاماً لقرارات الجهاز الفني فإذا شعر اللاعب بأنه مهمش ولا يوفر له الجهاز الفني فرص المشاركة عليه مراجعة مستواه أو الانتظار حتى نهاية الموسم وبعدها يمكن أن يمارس حقه القانوني بطلب فسخ العقد إذا قلت نسبة مشاركاته عن ال10% في المباريات الرسمية.. علماً إن رفض اللاعب المشاركة في التدريبات أو توقفه من تلقاء نفسه لا يمنحه حق الفسخ..


* التذمر أمام الجهاز الفني مرفوض رفضاً باتاً ولن يجد معه اللاعب أي تعاطف إلا من الفوضويين والمخربين وأصحاب الغرض والأجندة الخبيثة..


* وإذا حاولت أي مجموعة من اللاعبين تشكيل لوبي يعمل ضد الجهاز الفني ينبغي تقديم شكوى ضدهم للجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ومن ثم شطبهم إذا اقتضت الضرورة دون أن ينال اللاعب المشطوب أي حقوق، كما يمكن أن توقع عليه عقوبة من لجنة شئون اللاعبين بالحرمان من التعاقد مع أي نادٍ آخر لفترة زمنية تمتد لعام أو عامين..


* من قبل مر المريخ بواقعة شهيرة حدثت أبان عقد الستينيات عندما تمرد بعض النجوم الأساسيين بالفريق وحاولوا تشكيل لوبي فأصدر رئيس النادي حسن أبوالعائلة "له الرحمة" قراراً بشطبهم جميعاً وتم تصعيد مجموعة من الشباب في مكانهم واستمر المريخ كما هو بينما ذهب المتمردون إلى غياهب النسيان فكانوا هم الخاسرين..


* لا تمنحوا أي فرصة للذين يحاولون نصرة اللاعبين الخارجين عن نظم الإنضباط.. واضربوا بيد من حديد مهما كانت العواقب وإلا لغرق الفريق في بحر الفوضى وانفرط العقد..





زمن إضافي


* منذ سنوات طويلة وأنا أكتب عن خطر التحكيم السوداني وتأثيره على مسار بطولات الدوري الممتاز لإنحياز أغلبية الحكام ومن يقف وراؤهم لفريق واحد.. وكنت أشير إلى وقائع تحدث داخل الملعب يتضرر منها المريخ، وإلى مجاملات يلقاها النادي المنافس عندما يتعرض للمطبات في بعض المباريات مما يساعده على الإفلات من هذه المطبات ومن ثم التحكم والسيطرة على المنافسة.. 


* النادي المنافس من أندية القمة وفريقه قادر على تحقيق الانتصارات والبطولات وقد حقق البطولات في مرات عديدة بقوة فريقه ولكنه في بعض السنوات يتعرض لمصاعب داخل الملعب فيجد المساعدة من التحكيم ليتجاوز هذه المطبات مما يساعده على كسب بطولات لم يكن في مقدوره كسبها دون المساعدة.. وهذا هو السبب في مضاعفة مرات فوزه بالدوري..


* في العديد من لقاءات القمة على الدوري الممتاز وجد النادي المنافس مساعدات من التحكيم أو هضم حق المريخ داخل الملعب ويكفي القول إن امبراطورية التحكيم حرمت ركلات الجزاء على المريخ في لقاءات القمة بالممتاز منذ إنشاء المنافسة قبل 15 عاماًٍّ وحتى اليوم رغم كثرة الحالات ووضوحها!!


* تعرض المريخ إلى مطب في مباراته الأخيرة مع أهلي الخرطوم وهضم التحكيم حقه بعدم احتساب ثلاث ركلات جزاء مع مصعب عمر وباسكال في الشوط الاول.. ومع قلق في الشوط الثاني ليخرج الفريق خاسراً ويستعيد النادي المنافس آماله في الفوز باللقب كالعادة..


* فرضوا على المريخ في مباراته مع الأهلي الحكم المعز أحمد الذي كان خميرة عكننة للمريخاب في العديد من المباريات.. بينما استمتع الهلال بإدارة الدولي أبوشنب في مباراته مع الأفيال تحت دعاش الخريف.. واتحفتنا كاميرا قوون بلقطة للمسئول التحكيمي أياه ظهر فيها مرتاح البال ومستمتعاً بالمباراة وسط الهمبريب والطراوة!! 


* ذلك المدافع المخضرم الذي سبق أن حاول تصفية اللاعب المسالم أحمد الباشا من الخلف ولم يطرده الحكم شوهد وهو يكثر من الابتسامات والضحك مع لاعبي الخصم في المباراة الأخيرة!! وعلى غير العادة لم يمارس هوايته في ارتكاب الفاولات وهو الذي يستحق دخول موسوعة غينيس في عدد الفاولات التي ارتكبها طوال مسيرته داخل الملاعب!!


* عندما تجاهل الحكم المعز أحمد مخالفة الجزاء التي ارتكبت مع مصعب كان يمكن للاعبي المريخ أن يلتفوا حول الحكم محتجين وإشاعة جو من التوتر مثلما يفعل ندهم.. ولكن يبدو إن لاعبي المريخ قد تعودوا على الظلم وباتوا لا يكترثون لمثل هذه الحالات التي إذا تعرض لها ندهم في المباريات والمواقف الحرجة لقامت القيامة ولم تقعد أبداً..


* عموماً اكتشف حسام البدري من خلال إشرافه على المريخ خلال الشهور الأخيرة سراً من أسرار فقدان المريخ لبطولة الدوري لعدة مواسم!! والغريب إن غالبية أهل المريخ لم يكتشفوا عل مدى 15 سنة ما اكتشفه حسام البدري خلال ثلاثة شهور فقط!!


* وهذا السر الذي اكتشفه البدري خلال فترة وجيزة بالطبع لم يكن سراً بالنسبة لشخصي، فكما أسلفت ظللت أكتب عنه منذ سنوات طويلة، وهو ما يتضايق منه كتاب الأزرق فيمطروني بسحب الاستنكار وإطلاق الألقاب الساخرة!!


* مسلسل التحكيم المكسيكي في الدوري الممتاز الذي بدأ في عقد التسعينيات سيتواصل ومن الصعب أن يفوز المريخ ببطولة للدوري ما لم يملك فريقاً يمكن أن يهزم الخصم والتحكيم.. وقد قال المدرب حسام البدري من الصعب أن ألعب ضد الخصم والحكم معاً!!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*


اتحادنا يفقد الشجاعة في انتخبات (الفيفا)أكملت قيادة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجراءات السفر الى العاصمة السويسرية زيورخ للمشاركة في الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم والتي تعقد هناك في مقر الفيفا والتي تختتم أعمالها يوم الأربعاء القادم  بانتخاب رئيس جديد، من بين المتنافسين الرئيس الحالي السويسري سيب جوزيف بلاتر والعربي القطري رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي محمد بن همام العبد الله.


وقد أعلنت أغلب الاتحادات الوطنية في العالم موقفها وحددت مرشحها عدا الاتحاد الإنجليزي الذي اختار الحياد حيث أعلن في بيان رسمي أنه لن يشارك في التصويت، فيما أعلنت أغلب الاتحادات العربية دعمها لمحمد بن همام وعلى رأس هذه الاتحادات الاتحاد المصري الذي استقبل بن همام بالقاهرة وأعلن موقفه في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد ومحمد بن همام في أحد فنادق القاهرة.


وأعلن الاتحاد الجزائري دعمه لبلاتر وهو موقف ليس بغريب لأنه تسديد لفاتورة دخول السيد محمد روراوة رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري لعضوية المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الدولي التي أجريت بالخرطوم على شرف بطولة الشان بعد أن دعمه بلاتر وأسند له ملف لجنة الانضباط بالفيفا ولم يلتزم روراوة بقرار المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الإفريقي الذي أعلن في اجتماعه الأخير بالقاهرة وهو عضو فيه.


وقد تعود اتحادنا في كل العهود السابقه في إعلان موقفه مبكراً وعلناً دون خوف من ردود أفعال لأنه أساساً يأتي للمقاعد بنفس الأسلوب إذ تعلن الاتحادات المحلية موقفها من المرشحين دون تردد وأضرب مثلاً بموقف اتحاد المهندس عمر البكري أبو حراز الذي انحاز لبلاتر رغم أن الاتحاد الإفريقي كان يدعم السيد يوهانسون رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي الذي كان ينافس بلاتر.


وبالتالي توقعنا أن تمتلك قيادة اتحادنا الشجاعة وتحدد مرشحها دون خوف من عواقب القرار سواء كانت مع بن همام أو بلاتر ونحن نتحدث عن الديمقراطية وامتلاك القرار ويبدو أن صوتنا سيكون داخل الصندوق فإن فاز بلاتر سيقولون له إن صوتنا ذهب إليك وإن فاز بن همام سيؤكدون له أن السودان كله انحاز اليك.


هذا الموقف أفضل منه موقف الاتحاد الإنجليزي الذي اختار اللون الرمادي ونحن بلا لون.





مزمل سلك رمضان


قال الصديق العزيز مزمل أبوالقاسم في زاويته كبد الحقيقة تعقيباً على اتهامي للزملاء الذين كانوا يكتبون يومياً عن العلامة الكاملة وضرب الفرق بالدور إنهم سبب خسارة الفريق أمام الأهلي بعد أن صدق اللاعبون أنهم الفريق الذي لا يخسر.


كتب مزمل: (أقول للأخ عبد المجيد عبد الرازق الذي همزنا بالكتابة عن العلامة الكاملة إنك كتبت متغزلاً في فرقة المريخ مرات ومرات وقلت إنها تحولت من الفوز بالبلابل الى عقد الجلاد فهل كان ذلك تطبيلاً لها؟ وهل يعني ذلك أنك شاركت في في هزيمة المريخ أمام الأهلي العاصمي؟؟).


أقول للصديق مزمل: هناك فرق كبيرلأنني تحدثت عن الأرقام الكبيرة في نتيجة الانتصار وهذا لا يعد تطبيلاً لأنها أرقام حقيقية وكثيراً ما وجهت انتقادات لأداء اللاعبين رغم هذه الانتصارات بينما تكتبون أنتم ما يستفز منافسي المريخ مثل عبارات الضرب بالدور وارتفاع عدد الضحايا والتأكيد على الانتصار مما جعل كل الفرق التي تلعب أمام المريخ تلعب بقوة وشراسة ويقدم كل لاعب أقصى ما عنده بدليل ما قدمه حارس الأهلي إيهاب زغبير في المباراة الأخيرة حتى ذكرنا بأيام والده زغبير.


أعلم أن القضية ليست مقتصرة على كتاب المريخ، فالهلال أفظع وكما يقال إن هذه الكتابات (تشرب الفريق) وأضرب مثلاً بما ظل يكتبه الصديق رمضان أحمد السيد كل عام عن تأكيده بفوز الهلال بدوري أبطال إفريقيا والمشاركة في كأس العالم حيث كتب في الموسم السابق مطالباً رابطة الهلال بالإمارات بالاستعداد لاستقبال الهلال وإقامة معسكر له استعداداً لبطولة كأس العالم المقامه بالإمارات فأطاح الهلال أمام مازيمبي.


وكتب قبل أيام مطالباً ميشو بمراقبة مباراة برشلونة ومانشستر يونايتد في نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا باعتبار أن الهلال سيكون طرفاً في البطولة وأخاف أن يطيح به أيضاً هذه المرة.


وظل الأستاذ بابكر سلك منذ بداية الموسم يتحدث عن الجوية ومعه ابنته إسلام وخالته وعمته وحبوبته فأطاح المريخ في الجولة الأولى وتحولت البطولة الجوية الى هزيمة جوية.


ثم انتقل الى فريق الإفريقي التونسي وأحلام عمك هرمنا وطالب كل رب منزل ابنه بليد في الحساب أن يجلس أمام التلفزيون يوم مباراة الإياب بين الهلال والإفريقي بتونس حتى يتعلم العد من واحد الى عشرة فأطاح بالإفريقي ووقف عد الأولاد الجالسين أمام التلفزيون في الرقم واحد وزادت البلادة.


الدعابة مطلوبة وشخصياً أستمتع بما يكتبه سلك ومحمد عبد الماجد لكن يجب أن تكون السخرية في الحدود.


حروف خاصة


كالعادة فشل تجمع لاعبي المنتخب الأول الذي كان محدداً له أمس وسيطل علينا السيد أسامة عطا المنان بتصريح يدافع به عن اللاعبين لأنه شاطر في خلق الأعذار.

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بحمد الله فإن  جمهور المريخ  يتميز

بالوعى  الذى  يجعله يميز  بين الغث

والثمين وحركة إكتساب  العضويه التى

تنشط هذه الفتره قادره على إسكات

ليمونه وأمثاله  نهائياً فى الإنتخابات .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مامون ابو شيبة
أشطبوهم! 
*  يحاول البعض استغلال هزيمة  المريخ أمام الأهلي لنصرة  اللاعبين غير  المنضبطين الذين تذمروا في وجه  المدرب حسام البدري بسبب  جلوسهم على دكة  البدلاء فأوقع عليهم عقوبات حسب  صلاحياته في فرض  الإنضباط.. 


*  لابد أن  يكون أي لاعب خاضعاً أمام رؤية الجهاز الفني  ومحترماً للقرارات  الفنية،  وليس من حق أي لاعب محاولة فرض مشاركته على  المدرب بالقوة بل يعتبر  هذا  خروجاً عن سياسة الإنضباط والولوج في مستنقع  الفوضى ويعرض اللاعبين   للعقوبات.


*  أي محاولة لنصرة لاعب يتطاول  على الجهاز الفني يعني فتح باب  الفوضى على  مصراعيه لكل اللاعبين وانفراط  العقد، وهذا غير مقبول بأي حال  من الأحوال..


*   بلة جابر ثار على عدم المشاركة فتمت معاقبته بالإيقاف حتى  نهاية مباريات   الدور الأول للدوري.. ثم احتج موسى الزومة وتم إيقافه  مؤقتاً.. أما محمد   كمال وطمبل فقد عبرا عن عدم رضائهما بالجلوس المتواصل  مع الإحتياطي   بالإعتذار عن التمارين دون احتكاك مع الجهاز الفني..


*   يفترض أن يواظب اللاعب على التدريبات ويخضع خضوعاً تاماً  لقرارات الجهاز   الفني فإذا شعر اللاعب بأنه مهمش ولا يوفر له الجهاز  الفني فرص المشاركة   عليه مراجعة مستواه أو الانتظار حتى نهاية الموسم  وبعدها يمكن أن يمارس حقه   القانوني بطلب فسخ العقد إذا قلت نسبة مشاركاته  عن ال10% في المباريات   الرسمية.. علماً إن رفض اللاعب المشاركة في  التدريبات أو توقفه من تلقاء   نفسه لا يمنحه حق الفسخ..


*  التذمر أمام  الجهاز الفني مرفوض رفضاً باتاً ولن يجد معه  اللاعب أي تعاطف  إلا من  الفوضويين والمخربين وأصحاب الغرض والأجندة  الخبيثة..


*   وإذا حاولت أي مجموعة من اللاعبين تشكيل لوبي يعمل ضد  الجهاز الفني ينبغي   تقديم شكوى ضدهم للجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ومن  ثم شطبهم إذا اقتضت   الضرورة دون أن ينال اللاعب المشطوب أي حقوق، كما  يمكن أن توقع عليه عقوبة   من لجنة شئون اللاعبين بالحرمان من التعاقد مع  أي نادٍ آخر لفترة زمنية   تمتد لعام أو عامين..


*  من قبل مر المريخ  بواقعة شهيرة حدثت أبان عقد الستينيات  عندما تمرد بعض  النجوم الأساسيين  بالفريق وحاولوا تشكيل لوبي فأصدر رئيس  النادي حسن  أبوالعائلة "له  الرحمة" قراراً بشطبهم جميعاً وتم تصعيد  مجموعة من الشباب  في مكانهم  واستمر المريخ كما هو بينما ذهب المتمردون  إلى غياهب النسيان  فكانوا هم  الخاسرين..


*  لا تمنحوا أي فرصة للذين  يحاولون نصرة اللاعبين الخارجين عن  نظم  الإنضباط.. واضربوا بيد من حديد  مهما كانت العواقب وإلا لغرق الفريق  في بحر  الفوضى وانفرط العقد..






زمن إضافي


*   منذ سنوات طويلة وأنا أكتب عن خطر التحكيم السوداني وتأثيره  على مسار   بطولات الدوري الممتاز لإنحياز أغلبية الحكام ومن يقف وراؤهم  لفريق واحد..   وكنت أشير إلى وقائع تحدث داخل الملعب يتضرر منها المريخ،  وإلى مجاملات   يلقاها النادي المنافس عندما يتعرض للمطبات في بعض  المباريات مما يساعده   على الإفلات من هذه المطبات ومن ثم التحكم والسيطرة  على المنافسة.. 


*   النادي المنافس من أندية القمة وفريقه قادر على تحقيق  الانتصارات   والبطولات وقد حقق البطولات في مرات عديدة بقوة فريقه ولكنه  في بعض السنوات   يتعرض لمصاعب داخل الملعب فيجد المساعدة من التحكيم  ليتجاوز هذه المطبات   مما يساعده على كسب بطولات لم يكن في مقدوره كسبها  دون المساعدة.. وهذا هو   السبب في مضاعفة مرات فوزه بالدوري..


*   في العديد من لقاءات القمة على الدوري الممتاز وجد النادي  المنافس مساعدات   من التحكيم أو هضم حق المريخ داخل الملعب ويكفي القول إن  امبراطورية   التحكيم حرمت ركلات الجزاء على المريخ في لقاءات القمة  بالممتاز منذ إنشاء   المنافسة قبل 15 عاماًٍّ وحتى اليوم رغم كثرة الحالات  ووضوحها!!


*   تعرض المريخ إلى مطب في مباراته الأخيرة مع أهلي الخرطوم  وهضم التحكيم  حقه  بعدم احتساب ثلاث ركلات جزاء مع مصعب عمر وباسكال في  الشوط الاول..  ومع  قلق في الشوط الثاني ليخرج الفريق خاسراً ويستعيد  النادي المنافس  آماله في  الفوز باللقب كالعادة..


*  فرضوا  على المريخ في مباراته مع الأهلي الحكم المعز أحمد  الذي كان خميرة  عكننة  للمريخاب في العديد من المباريات.. بينما استمتع  الهلال بإدارة  الدولي  أبوشنب في مباراته مع الأفيال تحت دعاش الخريف..  واتحفتنا كاميرا  قوون  بلقطة للمسئول التحكيمي أياه ظهر فيها مرتاح البال  ومستمتعاً  بالمباراة  وسط الهمبريب والطراوة!! 


*  ذلك المدافع  المخضرم الذي سبق أن حاول تصفية اللاعب المسالم  أحمد الباشا  من الخلف ولم  يطرده الحكم شوهد وهو يكثر من الابتسامات  والضحك مع لاعبي  الخصم في  المباراة الأخيرة!! وعلى غير العادة لم يمارس  هوايته في ارتكاب  الفاولات  وهو الذي يستحق دخول موسوعة غينيس في عدد  الفاولات التي ارتكبها  طوال  مسيرته داخل الملاعب!!


*  عندما تجاهل  الحكم المعز أحمد مخالفة الجزاء التي ارتكبت مع  مصعب كان يمكن  للاعبي  المريخ أن يلتفوا حول الحكم محتجين وإشاعة جو من  التوتر مثلما يفعل  ندهم..  ولكن يبدو إن لاعبي المريخ قد تعودوا على الظلم  وباتوا لا يكترثون  لمثل  هذه الحالات التي إذا تعرض لها ندهم في  المباريات والمواقف الحرجة  لقامت  القيامة ولم تقعد أبداً..


*  عموماً اكتشف  حسام البدري من خلال إشرافه على المريخ خلال  الشهور الأخيرة  سراً من أسرار  فقدان المريخ لبطولة الدوري لعدة مواسم!!  والغريب إن غالبية  أهل المريخ  لم يكتشفوا عل مدى 15 سنة ما اكتشفه حسام  البدري خلال ثلاثة  شهور فقط!!


*   وهذا السر الذي اكتشفه البدري خلال فترة وجيزة بالطبع لم  يكن سراً  بالنسبة  لشخصي، فكما أسلفت ظللت أكتب عنه منذ سنوات طويلة، وهو  ما يتضايق  منه كتاب  الأزرق فيمطروني بسحب الاستنكار وإطلاق الألقاب  الساخرة!!


*   مسلسل التحكيم المكسيكي في الدوري الممتاز الذي بدأ في عقد  التسعينيات   سيتواصل ومن الصعب أن يفوز المريخ ببطولة للدوري ما لم يملك  فريقاً يمكن أن   يهزم الخصم والتحكيم.. وقد قال المدرب حسام البدري من  الصعب أن ألعب ضد   الخصم والحكم معاً!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
اعترف الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة في حديثه لـ(الزعيم) عقب الهزيمة أمام الأهلي الخرطوم بأن اهتمامهم بالمباراة الأخيرة في النصف الأول لم يكن بالقدر المطلوب، في إشارة منه إلى أن ذلك الأمر كان له يد في الهزيمة التي تعرض لها الفريق، وقال أبوجريشة إن التوقيت الفاصل بين مباراتي الفريق الأخيرتين في المنافسة كان سيسمح بإقامة معسكر مغلق يتم من خلاله تهيئة الفريق بصورة مثالية لتلك المباراة التي وصفها نائب رئيس لجنة الكرة المريخية بأنها كانت الأهم للفريق خلال النصف الأول للدوري الممتاز، مؤكداً أن الإطار الفني واللاعبون كانوا على علم تام بخطورة الجولة وأهميتها باعتبار المستويات اللافتة التي ظل يقدمها الخصم في المنافسة والتي أثبت خلالها علو كعبه وقدرات لاعبيه وإمكاناتهم الفنية. وقال: أعتقد أننا لو وضعنا القدر المناسب من الأهمية لتلك المباراة لاختلفت الأمور ولدخل اللاعبون المباراة وهم في وضع فني أفضل، كما أننا كنا سنهتم بكل تأكيد بعملية التهيئة النفسية لهم، ونفى بصورة قاطعة ما يروج له البعض بوجود مؤامرة ضد البدري من بعض اللاعبين. 
[/justify]



 نقد ذاتي رائع جدا
نتمنى ان يدوم ويعالج كل السلبيات الموجودة
اذا عرف الداء سهل الدواء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



علم الدين هاشم
بهدوء 


الانضباط فى فهم المعارضة الليمونية !

[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
اطلعت قبل يومين تقريبا على تصريح ورد على لسان المشجع المريخى الكبير خالد ليمونه احد كبار المناهضين والمعارضين لمجلس جمال الوالى والذى كثيرا مايتحدث بلسان مايسمى تجمع اهل المريخ المعارض وهو يتهم المدرب البدرى بانه جاء لتدمير المريخ ويطالب باقالته فورا بعد عقوبات الايقاف التى اصدرها ضد بله جابر وموسى الزومه والتى وصفها خالد ليمونه بانها ظالمة ومجحفة فى حق نجوم المريخ !! طبعا لا احد يمكن ان يستغرب مثل هذه الاتهامات التى تطلقها تجمع اهل المريخ ضد البدرى او غيره من المدربين الذين سبقوه طالما ان لهم ارتباط وثيق مع مجلس جمال الوالى وهى ليست المرة الاولى التى يسبح فيها خالد ليمونه وجماعته عكس التيار او يقفون ضد ارادة ورغبة جماهير المريخ التى قالت كلمتها فيهم خلال اكثر من جمعية عمومية منذ 2003 وحتى اليوم ,, ولكن الذى يدعو للدهشة والاستغراب والاستعجاب فى آن واحد هو هذا التناقض فى موقف مايسمى بالمعارضة التى ظلت طوال الفترة الماضية وهى تقدح فى عمل مجلس الادارة وتكيل له الكثير والمزيد من الاتهامات فى كل مايتعلق بشؤون الفريق واللاعبين وابرز تلك الاتهامات التى ظلت شعارا مرفوعا ضد جمال الوالى وزملائه فى مجلس الادارة انهم يغدقون على اللاعبين بالاموال ويغمرونهم بكل اصناف الدلع والدلال الامر الذى زاد من مظاهر الفوضى وعدم احترام القرار الادارى ,وهى اتهامات موثقة ومحفوظة فى ارشيف الصحف ويمكن الرجوع اليها لمراجعتها واعادة قراءتها من جديد لانها ظلت ثابتة فى كل الازمات التى مرت بالمريخ خلال السنوات الماضية !! والان عندما بدأ مجلس الادارة فى تطبيق سياسة الانضباط والتشدد مع اللاعبين ومعاقبتهم دون النظر الى نجوميتهم وتاريخهم فى النادى خرج علينا خالد ليمونه ليصف الانضباط الذى كان يطالب به من قبل بانه تدمير وفوضى ويطالب باقالة المدرب البدرى فورا !! ياسبحان الله على هذا الفهم الراقى والعميق لدى مايطلقون على انفسهم لقب المعارضة الذين ظلوا سكوتا منذ انطلاق مباريات الدورة الاولى ولم نسمع لهم صوتا طوال 12 فوزا حققها المريخ تحت اشراف المدرب البدرى الذى يطالبون باقالته اليوم لمجرد انه اصدر قرارات تحفظ للمريخ حقوقه وتسترد له هيبته من عبث العابثين والفوضويين الذين يدافع عنهم خالد ليمونه ! 
كنا نتوقع ان تكون هذه المعارضة التى يتحدث الاخ خالد ليمونه بلسانها هى اول من تبادر للاشادة بالنهج الجديد للمدرب البدرى لانها كانت اول المطالبين بالانضباط واكثرهم قدحا ونقدا وهجوما على مجلس جمال الوالى الذى كما تدعى انه افسد اللاعبين بالمال والحوافز واغتال فيهم الغيرة على الفريق ,, ولكن كما يبدو من خلال تصريح خالد ليمونه انهم لم يجدوا فى المريخ هذا الموسم ثغرة ينفدون من خلالها لاثارة القلاقل للمجلس الحالى سوى الهجوم على المدرب وسياسته التى تجد الدعم والمساندة من الاغلبية العظمى من جماهير المريخ واعلامه بعدما اغلقت عليهم انتصارات الفريق كل المنافذ التى اعتادوا اثارة الازمات من خلالها !! اعتقد ان انتظار خالد ليمونه وجماعته سيطول على رصيف المعارضة هذا الموسم فى ظل الاستقرار الادارى والفنى الذى يظلل اجواء المريخ والمساندة التى يجدها الفريق ومدربه البدرى من جماهير المريخ داخل وخارج السودان فهى وحدها صاحبة الكلمة العليا فى النادى ويمكن للاخ خالد ليمونه طالما انه ( زعبم جماهيرى معارض ) ان يستفتى ويستطلع رأى هذه الجماهير فى ماصدر من تصرفات خاطئة ومرفوضة من كريم الدافى وبله جابر وموسى الزومه ليدرك حينها ان الانضباط الذى يطبقه البدرى بتوجيهات من رئيس النادى جمال الوالى ليس مناورة او مزايدة من جانب البدرى انما اصبح نهج مريخى ثابت يجد الحماية من هذه الجماهير الوفية بعدما سئمت من نجوم الفوضى والدلع والاستهتار الذين كانوا سببا فى ابتعاد المريخ عن منصات التتويج طوال السنوات الماضية ,وادركت بكامل وعيها ان لاكبير على المريخ ولاتنازل او تراجع عن سياسة الانضباط حتى لو كان الثمن رحيل فيصل العجب كما قال المهندس عبد القادر همت بالامس !! 
لقد سئمنا وهرمنا ياليمونه من مثل هذه التصريحات التى لايستفيد منها سوى اعداء المريخ ! 


[/justify]



 وهذا الليمونه الحامضه كان وين والبدري بينتصر 12 مباراة متتالية وللا كان متحين فرصة اول سقوط وينبش فيهو
بالله قوم لف ياليمونه ياحامضه وبايره
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شكرا حبيبنا طارق على الروائع المعتادة



تسلم يا حبيب 
لماذا قل النشاط هذه الايام ؟ 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

جبرة: البدري يفكر في إعارة النيجيري ومصمم على المهاجم 
كشف برنامج الإعداد 



قال لاعب المريخ السابق ومساعد مدربه الحالي فاروق جبرة إن المدير الفني حسام البدري اتفق معه على قيادة بداية برنامج الإعداد والذي سينطلق في الأول من الشهر المقبل حيث ستتواصل التدريبات للاعبين المحليين على أن ينضم الأجانب في الرابع من نفس الشهر، وتقرر منح نجوم المنتخب الوطني راحة لمدة يومين بعد فراغهم من مباراة سويزلاند على أن يكون الجميع متواجداً في الثامن من ذات الشهر استعداداً للسفر إلى أديس أبابا لإقامة المعسكر الإعدادي ومنها إلى زنزبار للمشاركة في بطولة سيكافا.
وكشف جبرة عن أن البدري أبدى رغبته في إعارة وارغو إن كان ذلك سيمنح الإدارة فرصة للتعاقد مع المهاجم العاجي زومانا لحاجة الفريق لجهوده وبجانب بعض الخانات التي تحتاج لدعم، مشيراً إلى أنه غير منزعج من الخسارة أمام الأهلي ويرى أنها ستضاعف الحافز في الدورة الثانية. 



 



هل  يعنى  البدرى  إعارة وارغو  للأهلى  المصرى ؟

عودة  وارغو  فى  الفترة القادمه مهمه  مع تأهيله

لللعب كصانع ألعاب نسبة  لفنياته  العاليه ومقدرته

على  المراوغه والتخلص  فى أضيق المساحات .
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

في إجتماع لجنة الحالات الطارئة برئاسة طارق عطا أمس


*نظرت في تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة المريخ والنسور الخرطوم بعد الاطلاع عليهما قررت اللجنة ايقاف نشاط إداري نادى المريخ عادل ابوجريشة عن مزاولة نشاطه مع احالته الي لجنة الانضباط لمساءلته عما ورد في التقرير.




لجنة الحالات الطارئة توقف نشاط أبو جريشة ومن ثم إحالته للجنة الإنضباط لمساءلته.. سبحان الله!!!!!!!!!. طيب لماذا إيقاف نشاطه طالما هناك لجنة إنضباط ربما لا تدينه؟؟!!!!!.. وفي الحالة دي ما هو مصير قرار لجنة الحالات الطارئة؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!.  
دي ستكون البداية الحقيقية لإستقصاد المريخ في الدورة الثانية سواءً من هذه اللجان أو لجنة البرمجة أو لجنة الحكام الفكة.. ما لم تتحرك الإدارة مع كل صغيرة لن ينال المريخ حتى كأس السودان هذا الموسم ولا في موسم آخر. 
السكوت عن ممارسات لجان الاتحاد العام وتحديداً لجنة التحكيم سيدمر المريخ.
الرجوع عن سياسة الإنضباط مع اللاعبين وممارسة الطبطبة سيدمر المريخ. 
وبالتالي كل هذه الاموال الطائلة التي تُصرف علي اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية والإدارية والمعسكرات لن نجني بها شئ. 
المجاملات في حق المريخ وسياسة ضبط النفس من قبل المريخ في شارع رياضي واعلام رياضي منفلت لن يفيد المريخ في شئ.. مُش المريخ براهو مطلوب منه المثالية وضبط النفس وضبط الشارع السوداني لإستقرار أمنه وسياسته. 
أللهم احفظ المريخ من أبنائه وأعدائه. 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*مامون ابو شيبة
أشطبوهم! 
*  يحاول البعض استغلال هزيمة  المريخ أمام الأهلي لنصرة  اللاعبين غير  المنضبطين الذين تذمروا في وجه  المدرب حسام البدري بسبب  جلوسهم على دكة  البدلاء فأوقع عليهم عقوبات حسب  صلاحياته في فرض  الإنضباط.. 


*  لابد أن  يكون أي لاعب خاضعاً أمام رؤية الجهاز الفني  ومحترماً للقرارات  الفنية،  وليس من حق أي لاعب محاولة فرض مشاركته على  المدرب بالقوة بل يعتبر  هذا  خروجاً عن سياسة الإنضباط والولوج في مستنقع  الفوضى ويعرض اللاعبين   للعقوبات.


*  أي محاولة لنصرة لاعب يتطاول  على الجهاز الفني يعني فتح باب  الفوضى على  مصراعيه لكل اللاعبين وانفراط  العقد، وهذا غير مقبول بأي حال  من الأحوال..


*   بلة جابر ثار على عدم المشاركة فتمت معاقبته بالإيقاف حتى  نهاية مباريات   الدور الأول للدوري.. ثم احتج موسى الزومة وتم إيقافه  مؤقتاً.. أما محمد   كمال وطمبل فقد عبرا عن عدم رضائهما بالجلوس المتواصل  مع الإحتياطي   بالإعتذار عن التمارين دون احتكاك مع الجهاز الفني..


*   يفترض أن يواظب اللاعب على التدريبات ويخضع خضوعاً تاماً  لقرارات الجهاز   الفني فإذا شعر اللاعب بأنه مهمش ولا يوفر له الجهاز  الفني فرص المشاركة   عليه مراجعة مستواه أو الانتظار حتى نهاية الموسم  وبعدها يمكن أن يمارس حقه   القانوني بطلب فسخ العقد إذا قلت نسبة مشاركاته  عن ال10% في المباريات   الرسمية.. علماً إن رفض اللاعب المشاركة في  التدريبات أو توقفه من تلقاء   نفسه لا يمنحه حق الفسخ..


*  التذمر أمام  الجهاز الفني مرفوض رفضاً باتاً ولن يجد معه  اللاعب أي تعاطف  إلا من  الفوضويين والمخربين وأصحاب الغرض والأجندة  الخبيثة..


*   وإذا حاولت أي مجموعة من اللاعبين تشكيل لوبي يعمل ضد  الجهاز الفني ينبغي   تقديم شكوى ضدهم للجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ومن  ثم شطبهم إذا اقتضت   الضرورة دون أن ينال اللاعب المشطوب أي حقوق، كما  يمكن أن توقع عليه عقوبة   من لجنة شئون اللاعبين بالحرمان من التعاقد مع  أي نادٍ آخر لفترة زمنية   تمتد لعام أو عامين..


*  من قبل مر المريخ  بواقعة شهيرة حدثت أبان عقد الستينيات  عندما تمرد بعض  النجوم الأساسيين  بالفريق وحاولوا تشكيل لوبي فأصدر رئيس  النادي حسن  أبوالعائلة "له  الرحمة" قراراً بشطبهم جميعاً وتم تصعيد  مجموعة من الشباب  في مكانهم  واستمر المريخ كما هو بينما ذهب المتمردون  إلى غياهب النسيان  فكانوا هم  الخاسرين..


*  لا تمنحوا أي فرصة للذين  يحاولون نصرة اللاعبين الخارجين عن  نظم  الإنضباط.. واضربوا بيد من حديد  مهما كانت العواقب وإلا لغرق الفريق  في بحر  الفوضى وانفرط العقد..






زمن إضافي


*   منذ سنوات طويلة وأنا أكتب عن خطر التحكيم السوداني وتأثيره  على مسار   بطولات الدوري الممتاز لإنحياز أغلبية الحكام ومن يقف وراؤهم  لفريق واحد..   وكنت أشير إلى وقائع تحدث داخل الملعب يتضرر منها المريخ،  وإلى مجاملات   يلقاها النادي المنافس عندما يتعرض للمطبات في بعض  المباريات مما يساعده   على الإفلات من هذه المطبات ومن ثم التحكم والسيطرة  على المنافسة.. 


*   النادي المنافس من أندية القمة وفريقه قادر على تحقيق  الانتصارات   والبطولات وقد حقق البطولات في مرات عديدة بقوة فريقه ولكنه  في بعض السنوات   يتعرض لمصاعب داخل الملعب فيجد المساعدة من التحكيم  ليتجاوز هذه المطبات   مما يساعده على كسب بطولات لم يكن في مقدوره كسبها  دون المساعدة.. وهذا هو   السبب في مضاعفة مرات فوزه بالدوري..


*   في العديد من لقاءات القمة على الدوري الممتاز وجد النادي  المنافس مساعدات   من التحكيم أو هضم حق المريخ داخل الملعب ويكفي القول إن  امبراطورية   التحكيم حرمت ركلات الجزاء على المريخ في لقاءات القمة  بالممتاز منذ إنشاء   المنافسة قبل 15 عاماًٍّ وحتى اليوم رغم كثرة الحالات  ووضوحها!!


*   تعرض المريخ إلى مطب في مباراته الأخيرة مع أهلي الخرطوم  وهضم التحكيم  حقه  بعدم احتساب ثلاث ركلات جزاء مع مصعب عمر وباسكال في  الشوط الاول..  ومع  قلق في الشوط الثاني ليخرج الفريق خاسراً ويستعيد  النادي المنافس  آماله في  الفوز باللقب كالعادة..


*  فرضوا  على المريخ في مباراته مع الأهلي الحكم المعز أحمد  الذي كان خميرة  عكننة  للمريخاب في العديد من المباريات.. بينما استمتع  الهلال بإدارة  الدولي  أبوشنب في مباراته مع الأفيال تحت دعاش الخريف..  واتحفتنا كاميرا  قوون  بلقطة للمسئول التحكيمي أياه ظهر فيها مرتاح البال  ومستمتعاً  بالمباراة  وسط الهمبريب والطراوة!! 


*  ذلك المدافع  المخضرم الذي سبق أن حاول تصفية اللاعب المسالم  أحمد الباشا  من الخلف ولم  يطرده الحكم شوهد وهو يكثر من الابتسامات  والضحك مع لاعبي  الخصم في  المباراة الأخيرة!! وعلى غير العادة لم يمارس  هوايته في ارتكاب  الفاولات  وهو الذي يستحق دخول موسوعة غينيس في عدد  الفاولات التي ارتكبها  طوال  مسيرته داخل الملاعب!!


*  عندما تجاهل  الحكم المعز أحمد مخالفة الجزاء التي ارتكبت مع  مصعب كان يمكن  للاعبي  المريخ أن يلتفوا حول الحكم محتجين وإشاعة جو من  التوتر مثلما يفعل  ندهم..  ولكن يبدو إن لاعبي المريخ قد تعودوا على الظلم  وباتوا لا يكترثون  لمثل  هذه الحالات التي إذا تعرض لها ندهم في  المباريات والمواقف الحرجة  لقامت  القيامة ولم تقعد أبداً..


*  عموماً اكتشف  حسام البدري من خلال إشرافه على المريخ خلال  الشهور الأخيرة  سراً من أسرار  فقدان المريخ لبطولة الدوري لعدة مواسم!!  والغريب إن غالبية  أهل المريخ  لم يكتشفوا عل مدى 15 سنة ما اكتشفه حسام  البدري خلال ثلاثة  شهور فقط!!


*   وهذا السر الذي اكتشفه البدري خلال فترة وجيزة بالطبع لم  يكن سراً  بالنسبة  لشخصي، فكما أسلفت ظللت أكتب عنه منذ سنوات طويلة، وهو  ما يتضايق  منه كتاب  الأزرق فيمطروني بسحب الاستنكار وإطلاق الألقاب  الساخرة!!


*   مسلسل التحكيم المكسيكي في الدوري الممتاز الذي بدأ في عقد  التسعينيات   سيتواصل ومن الصعب أن يفوز المريخ ببطولة للدوري ما لم يملك  فريقاً يمكن أن   يهزم الخصم والتحكيم.. وقد قال المدرب حسام البدري من  الصعب أن ألعب ضد   الخصم والحكم معاً!!




*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

 

الألماني ويلي يعود للمريخ والبدري يمنح بلة جابر الضوء الأخضر للمشاركة في التدريبات

أفاد الألماني ويلي مدرب اللياقة السابق للمريخ أنه تلقى رسالة من حسام البدري المدير الفني لكنه رفض الكشف عن تفاصيلها وقال ويلي في حديث للصدى عبر الهاتف من ألمانيا: تلقيت رسالة من البدري قبل أيام لا أريد الكشف عن تفاصيلها لكنني أنتظر اتصالاً هاتفياً منه وأضاف: لا أمانع العودة الى المريخ والاستمرار معه كنت تحدثت أكثر من مرة وأوضحت أن هناك علاقة خاصة تربطني بالجميع وأنني أرحب بالعودة مرى أخرى لكن مجلس الإدارة لم يتحدث معي وفي حال تلقيت اتصالاً من المسئولين في الفريق واتفقنا سأحزم حقائق وأحضر الى الخرطوم وأكد ويلي أنه يتابع كل شي عن المريخ ويعلم أنه خسر في الجولة الماضية أمام أهلي الخرطوم وقال: لكن المريخ ما زال متصدراً وأعتقد أنه يستطيع الفوز بلقب الدوري الممتاز حال كان هناك إعداد مثالي للقسم الثاني



 

 بعيداً  عن  أىّ مغامرات أخرى فقد

أثبت  ويلى  أنه  الخيار الأفضل للمريخ

وأعتقد أن  المجلس  قادرٌ  للوصول معه

إلى منطقةً وسطى فى مسألة الأمور

الماليه .

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

• علي المجلس ان يضغط الاتحاد لتوضيح البرمجه من اسي 
• اي تقاعس بضع البرمجه ميشو زي ما وضعها قبل كده
• يامجلسنا 
• عين حمرا ضروري 
• المريخ اهم من اي اعتبارات اخري 
• لا يهمنا استقرار الموسم الرياضي اكثر من مريخنا 
• ولا تهمنا العلائق الشخصيه للدرجه التي تضر بالمريخ
• لو مادايرين تتلوموا 
• فوضونا نحنا نتلوم ليكم 
• والله نجوطها لما ماتعرفوا الباب بي وين 

سلك[/RIGHT]




دا الكلام .. والكلام واضح جداً.
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووور غلى المجهود الكبير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مدرب الفرقة الحمراء يتحدث للصدى من القاهرة


حسام البدري: عقوبة بلة جابر انتهت والظهير الأيمن يمكنه المشاركة في أول تدريب


عمر المكابرابي


أكد حسام البدري مدرب فريق المريخ في تصريحات للصدى من القاهرة أن عقوبة بلة جابر الظهير الأيمن انتهت وقال البدري: يمكن للاعب المشاركة في أول تدريب للفرقة الحمراء استعداداً للدور الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في الأول من الشهر المقبل وذكر البدري أن قضية موسى الزومة سيناقشها بعد عودته الى الخرطوم في السابع من الشهر المقبل وأفاد أنه وضع برنامجاً جيداً للمرحلة المقبلة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذكر أن فاروق جبرة سيشرف على بداية الإعداد حتى موعد وصوله.



 ياريت يكون بله استوعب الدرس واتحرق بنيران البعاد عن اللعب
ترجع بالف سلامة يابله وعقبال الزومه كمان
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً جزيلاً  يا  شيخ  طارق
*

----------


## mohaned

*مشكور يا صفوه
*

----------


## mohaned

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

في وجه الرياح
ابراهيم عبد الرحيم 

اللاعبون المتخاذلون.. وحديث بميزان الدهب لإبراهومة..!!


• لا زال الحديث يدور في المجالس المريخية عن ثمة تمرد داخلي ولاعبون متخاذلون.. بسبب سياسة الإنضباط التي أقرها مجلس المريخ وبدا في تطبيقها المصري حسام البدري المدير الفني للفريق.. وبدأ هذا الحديث تحديداً في الظهور للسطح قبيل مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم.. ورغم أنه في ذاك الوقت لم ينل حظه من الإهتمام.. إلا أن الكثيرون بدأوا في تصديقه خاصة بعد تعرض الفريق للخسارة من الأهلي.. ومعروف أن لكل هزيمة.. آثار.. وأكثر المتأثرين بآثارها هم لاعبي الفريق.. فهُناك إتهامات عديدة تُطلق جُزافاً ودون أي تأكيدات.. أبرزها علي الإطلاق الإتهام بالتسبب في الهزيمة.. وهناك من يصل إلي مراحل بعيدة تماماً بالحديث عن أمور لا أحد يستطيع إثباتها مهما كانت إمكانياته.. وإنتقل الحديث عن وجود لاعبين متخاذلين من مجرد ونسة أو إستنتاجات.. إلي إتهامات صريحة وواضحة.. دعمتها التصريحات التي أدلي بها البدري في مؤتمره الصحفي عقب مباراة الأهلي.. عن اللاعبين الذين لم يرتضوا سياسة الإنضباط.. وقراره القاضي بمنع الثنائي بلة جابر وموسي الزومة من المشاركة في التدريبات خوفاً من تحريضهما لبقية اللاعبين.. ولن ننسي بالطبع الأخبار التي تواترت عن خروج هيثم طمبل من معسكر الفريق وإغلاقه هاتفه الجوال حتي لا يصل له أحد.. وتبرير محمد كمال عدم مشاركته في التدريبات بشعوره بالإرهاق.. الشيء الذي جعل كل تلك الأحاديث تنتقل إلي دائرة التصديق النهائي بحدوثها.. وأن الخسارة من الأهلي كانت نتاجاً طبيعياً لها..!!
• أولاً.. وقبل كل شيء.. بلة جابر تم إبعاده منذ الإسبوع السادس.. وهذا ينفي تماماً عنه تهمة التخاذل لأنه أصبح بالفعل خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني الذي قرر إبعاده حتي نهاية الدورة الأولي.. وموسي الزومة الذي لم تتم معاقبته حتي هذه اللحظة إحتج علي عدم إشراكه في مباراة النسور.. ولم يكن بأي حال من الأحوال من أساسيي الفريق الذين يعتمد عليهم المدرب.. وذات الشيء ينطبق علي هيثم طمبل ومحمد كمال.. فكيف يمكن أن يتسبب الرباعي البعيد كل البعد عن الإنتصارات التي حققها الفريق منذ بداية الموسم.. في هزيمة الفريق في آخر مباراة.. وحتي وإن إتفقنا مع الذين يدّعون تضامن بقية لاعبي المريخ مع هذا الرباعي.. فلماذا لم يظهر التضامن مع بلة جابر منذ الأسبوع السادس..ولماذا لم يخسر المريخ منذ ذاك الوقت.. لأنه إذا كان هناك فعلاً تضامناً من بعض لاعبي المريخ لحدث مع بلة.. بل أن أغلب لاعبي المريخ تحدثوا مع بلة والزومة بعنف وطالبوهما بضرورة إحترام قرار المدرب.. وفي هذا تأكيد علي أنه ما أسهل إطلاق الإتهامات جزافاً.. وما أسهل الإستنتاجات التي تتسبب فعلاً في الكثير من المشاكل التي نحن في غني عنها.. وبمثلما قلت بالأمس أن كل ما قيل عن هذا الأمر لا يعدو أن يكون إلا إجتهادات.. وأنه من الصعب جداً إثباته.. بل ذهبت بالقول أنه متي ما ثبتت حقيقة هذا الأمر فإن الواقع يفرض علي مجلس المريخ التعامل بحزم.. حتي ولو أدي الأمر لذهاب هذا الجيل بكامله إذا كان يفكر بمثل هذه الطريقة..!!
• بالأمس.. إستوقفني حديث بوزن الذهب أدلي به لصحيفة(المريخ) الكابتن إبراهومة قائد المريخ السابق.. حيث قدّم إبراهومة مرافعة قيّمة عن نجوم المريخ الذين قدموا كل ما عندهم في كل المباريات التي لعبها الفريق حتي هذه اللحظة.. محذراً في ذات الوقت من الحديث عن وجود متخاذلين في صفوف الفريق.. مؤكداً ثقته في إخلاص ووفاء لاعبي المريخ.. ورافضاً بشدة الإقتناع بما يردده البعض عن تخاذل بعض اللاعبين وتسببهم في الخسارة.. مختتماً حديثه القيم أن اللاعب هو المستفيد الأول من فوز فريقه.. وبالتالي أكبر المتضررين من خسارته.. وما إستوقفني في الحديث الرائع.. أنه أتي من لاعب قدّم الكثير للمريخ لاعباً.. وظل لصيقاً به في الأجهزة الفنية والإدارية.. ويعلم تمام العلم أن إطلاق مثل هذه الأحاديث سيكون ضررها بالغاً علي المريخ.. بخلاف تأثيراتها السيئة علي اللاعبين.. لأنها تحمل في طياتها عدم الإعتراف بما يقدمونه لحظة الإنتصارات.. ويؤثر عليهم نفسياً.. بل يقود لأخطر من ذلك وهو توتر العلاقة بينهم وجماهير الفريق.. ولو وصلت الأمور لهذه المرحلة فإن الآثار فعلاً ستكون خطيرة ومدمرة للغاية.. لذا فإن الواجب يفرض علي جميع المريخاب عدم منح أي إلتفاتة لهذه الأحاديث.. رغم قناعتي أنه لا يمكن البتة التحكم في إنفعالات البعض والحد من تطرقهم لهذه الأحاديث.. لأننا في مجتمع مفتوح.. ولكن في ذات الوقت يجب أن لا نسعي للحديث عنها إعلامياً حتي لا تترسخ أكثر في أذهان الذين يتلقونها كإشاعات.. وبالتالي تصبح واقعاً مفروضاً يصعب الفكاك منه بسهولة..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
• وافق الزميل العزيز علم الدين هاشم.. مدرب المريخ حسام البدري في تفسيره لقراره القاضي بإبعاد بلة جابر وموسي الزومة عن تدريبات الفريق بأنه كان خوفاً من تحريضهما لبقية اللاعبين.. ولعمري أن هذا حديث خطير للغاية.. ليس من جانب الزميل العزيز.. ولكن من المدرب ذات نفسه..!!
• أختلف مع الزميل العزيز أن مدرب المريخ كان محقاً في الخروج بهذا التصريح.. لأن ذلك من شأنه زيادة مساحات الإحتقان بينه واللاعبين..!!
• وأختلف معه أكثر في وجود طابور خامس أو متخاذلين ضمن صفوف لاعبي الفريق.. ولا أظن أن الأخ علم الدين لا يوافقني علي أن مجرد الحديث عن مثل هذه الأمور.. يجعلها واقعاً حتي ولو كانت غير صحيحة.. أو كانت قراءات أو إستنتاجات..!!
• هل بلة جابر وموسي الزومة بهذه القوة والقدرة علي تحريض بقية زملاءهما.. وهل يمكن أن يصلا فعلاً لهذا المفهوم الغريب..!!؟
• الثنائي لا يعدوان أن يكونا فردين.. ولا يستطيعان بأي حال من الأحوال تحريض بقية اللاعبين..!!
• صدور مثل هذا الحديث من البدري الذي يفترض فيه التعامل بأبوية وتربوية.. فيه إيحاءات غير كريمة بحق بلة جابر وموسي الزومة بقدرتهما علي التحريض.. وبحق بقية اللاعبين بإمكانية إستجابتهم لتحريضاتهما..!!
• بل أن هذا الحديث يرسخ في أذهان الجماهير أكثر وأكثر وجود لاعبين متخاذلين.. ومحرضين في ذات الوقت..!!
• إذا كان بلة جابر وموسي الزومة بمثل هذه القوة والقدرة علي التأثير علي بقيه لاعبي الفريق.. لماذا لم يوصي البدري بشطبهما نهائياً من كشوفات الفريق..!!؟





بصراااااحه كدا بقيت ممل :enfjaar:
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لا    لا     لا   لأعارة   وارغو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وارغو هو مستقبل صناعة اللعب فى المريخ
عضوا عليه بالنواجذ
مشكوووووور شيخ طارق !!
*

----------

